# Dakota (Panama Rob's pup)



## Panama Rob

I'm getting a cuteness overload from the breeder so I'm gonna start sharing some photos. Dakota is one of 5 boys. I don't know which one he is yet. 5 boys and 5 girls in the litter. He was born Valentine's Day. 3 1/2 weeks here


----------



## Panama Rob

Puppy Pinwheel


----------



## Panama Rob

Just Gosh!!!


----------



## wdadswell

Very cute!! When will you know which boy? I found this time period, to be the hardest!!


----------



## jennretz

Oh my goodness! that is so much puppy cuteness


----------



## SandyGold

About another month to go? You must be so excited. They are all so cute. Do you have a visit day or will the breeder select the pup for you?


----------



## Amystelter

How exciting, but I hated the wait. I'd think of that pup all the time and made lots of shopping trips to the pet store, lol!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rundlemtn

Definitely will be following this thread! Can't wait to meet Dakota too!!


----------



## SandyK

They are all so cute!! Can't wait to see which one is Dakota!!


----------



## sapphire

Ohhh they are so cute! Can't wait to meet Dakota!


----------



## swishywagga

So cute, I'd want to take them all!.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

And this is why we love goldens-they are the cutest puppies!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations, very happy for you. 
Beautiful pups.


----------



## aesthetic

Those pups are adorable!! I can't believe the pups are 3 weeks already.. Hopefully the next five weeks pass by quickly. I can't wait until he comes home!


----------



## Panama Rob

Attached are more photos from the breeder.


----------



## Panama Rob

Getting ready for a nap


----------



## Panama Rob

Mom and babies


----------



## Panama Rob

It's feeding time.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Ahhh giving me puppy fever!!


----------



## Panama Rob

I really loved this photo. The breeder had commented, "Little bugger has a foot in each hole". I noted that he has his tail in one too. Ha ha


----------



## sapphire

Oh my goodness they are so cute!!


----------



## Ginams

The cuteness overload of these photos is amazing!


----------



## Panama Rob

My countdown give or take an hour or three


----------



## wdadswell

That is so cool, the breeder gives them a rich environment and takes so many pictures. That's a lot of people to keep updated! All the pups look great! So excited for you!!


----------



## tessmk

Cuteness overload! This is so exciting!!! I can almost smell the puppy breath through the monitor. Looking forward to meeting Dakota.


----------



## Karen519

*Dakota*

Dakota is adorable and I am no good at waiting.. Very excited for you!


----------



## aesthetic

So. Stinkin. Cute!! I can't believe they've gotten so big already!!


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Congrats. Do you get to pick? Noticed a few dark pups in there. My husband's dog, (a husky) is due born April 3rd, so will be there ourselves, soon.


----------



## Panama Rob

I love the dark red too. I do not get to pick. The breeder does the selection.


----------



## Panama Rob

wdadswell said:


> Very cute!! When will you know which boy? I found this time period, to be the hardest!!


I am in my busiest time of year at the moment. I am Law Enforcement and I am working Spring Break dealing with craziness although not as bad as years past. I will be too busy to breathe until Gotcha Day. I am sitting here unwinding from tonight's shift. I apologize for being slow to answer some questions. I have just moved (transfer, relocation) this past weekend and in the middle of Spring Break and everything else going on in my life. I am trying to alleviate stress but it seems to be piling on. The puppy is like a light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## rabernet

I cannot wait for you to bring Dakota home! What cute puppies!


----------



## rabernet

Hi Rob - I'm just going to put his right here for your genius puppy to come! 

Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - AG160: Puppy Genius


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The pictures are really great, they're all so cute. 
Hope the time goes by quickly for you, sorry you're having to deal with the Spring breakers....... nothing like being young and stupid huh?


----------



## Panama Rob

This photo is from the breeder and is titled, "While Everyone Else Is Sleeping"


----------



## Panama Rob

Another photo from the breeder.


----------



## Panama Rob

rabernet said:


> Hi Rob - I'm just going to put his right here for your genius puppy to come!
> 
> Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - AG160: Puppy Genius


That will probably be my next class.


----------



## Panama Rob

CAROLINA MOM said:


> The pictures are really great, they're all so cute.
> Hope the time goes by quickly for you, sorry you're having to deal with the Spring breakers....... nothing like being young and stupid huh?


It is the mildest spring break I've ever seen here. I think there was a balcony fall last week...I wasn't here and there was a mass fight two nights ago and they had to taze two last night....so it is still spring break but it is very mild considering. Other areas of the state (Miami, Ft Lauderdale, Daytona Beach) are having to deal with a lot of what was here before.


----------



## Panama Rob

More Photos from the breeder. Gotcha Day is a week from Saturday


----------



## Panama Rob

More photos


----------



## Panama Rob

And more photos- A lap full of Golden puppies


----------



## Panama Rob

Asleep on the scales


----------



## Panama Rob

I really love all the toys and mental stimulation devices that they have for the pups.


----------



## Rundlemtn

So exciting! Your wait is almost over!!


----------



## wdadswell

I wonder if they jump the hoop?! Just love this!!! You must be going crazy, with all these cute pictures wondering-which one is mine?


----------



## KKaren

When I need a dose of happiness on my lunch break I come to this thread. How can you be anything but happy with all these great pics of golden retriever puppies? I'm so very excited for you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The pictures are really great, beautiful pups.
Looking forward to seeing which one is yours, won't be too much longer. 

Good to hear you're not having to deal with the worst of the Spring Breakers....


----------



## Panama Rob

A Passel of Puppies. The latest picture from the breeder


----------



## Panama Rob

KKaren said:


> When I need a dose of happiness on my lunch break I come to this thread. How can you be anything but happy with all these great pics of golden retriever puppies? I'm so very excited for you.


I've never been at a point in life where I have had more curve balls thrown my way. This puppy is one thing that is going right. It keeps my spirits soaring. I can't wait to wrap my arms around the pup and to begin training him. I'll have my work cut out for me because I think he will be smarter than I am.....we will see who trains who.


----------



## Amystelter

Looks like a week to go, let the countdown begin! 6...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Panama Rob

I am having trouble sleeping and I keep seeing this photo in my mind all night with this tune in my mind.

In the bundle, the mighty bundle,
Dakota sleeps tonight
Oooohohoo ooooohohoo
A week away, a week away, a week away.


I can't make it stop. Lol


----------



## Karen519

*Rob*



Panama Rob said:


> View attachment 630410
> 
> 
> I am having trouble sleeping and I keep seeing this photo in my mind all night with this tune in my mind.
> 
> In the bundle, the mighty bundle,
> Dakota sleeps tonight
> Oooohohoo ooooohohoo
> A week away, a week away, a week away.
> 
> 
> I can't make it stop. Lol


That picture couldn't be more adorable. I love how they all cuddle together.
Love your song, too! Is next Saturday, the day?


----------



## Panama Rob

Yes a week from today


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Such a great picture, they're so adorable. 

Hope the week flies by for you.....


----------



## nolefan

Love this thread  Just catching up on all the puppy photos and enjoying thinking about how it feels to have a puppy coming home in a matter of days. Like being a kid at Christmas - there is just no feeling in the world quite like it. 

Have you chosen a name? Did I miss it, do you know which one is yours yet? Looking forward to seeing the videos and photos of the first days home - Be sure to catch up on all your chores, plan some crock pot meals or cook ahead so you don't have to do a thing except lay on the floor and play with your new baby....


----------



## Panama Rob

nolefan said:


> Love this thread  Just catching up on all the puppy photos and enjoying thinking about how it feels to have a puppy coming home in a matter of days. Like being a kid at Christmas - there is just no feeling in the world quite like it.
> 
> Have you chosen a name? Did I miss it, do you know which one is yours yet? Looking forward to seeing the videos and photos of the first days home - Be sure to catch up on all your chores, plan some crock pot meals or cook ahead so you don't have to do a thing except lay on the floor and play with your new baby....


His name is Dakota and I don't know which one is him yet. I had taken a little over a week off to get him acclimated home but then I got a subpoena for court for the Wednesday after I get him in the Tampa area roughly 8 hours away (That's life as a police officer) So, he will get acclimated to being a traveling pup first.

So much for being able to stay home and get acclimated. I'll be driving in excess of 2,600 miles that week...1,700 with the pup. I wish there were better alternatives but that is life. I do have a friend who insists on puppy sitting while I am in court so he will be supervised and in excellent care.

I just moved from the Tampa area over the last two weeks. I am looking forward to some stability for me and the pup both. We will both have acclimating to do and getting into a training routine will help us both.


----------



## KKaren

Panama Rob said:


> View attachment 630410
> 
> 
> I am having trouble sleeping and I keep seeing this photo in my mind all night with this tune in my mind.
> 
> In the bundle, the mighty bundle,
> Dakota sleeps tonight
> Oooohohoo ooooohohoo
> A week away, a week away, a week away.
> 
> 
> I can't make it stop. Lol


Love the song! I always make up silly songs for my goldens. One week to go yeah!


----------



## Amystelter

Very clever - knew what it was right away


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Amystelter

I make up songs too, not sure why because it's so silly - our fav is "who's that knocking at the door, sister Lucy, brother Lou, let em in. Me and benji sing it cuz we're always inside and they are always out. Sorry off subject. 5 full days to go...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sapphire

I can't believe it's less than a week away now! I'm so excited for you and can't wait to 'meet' Dakota.


----------



## Panama Rob

Amystelter said:


> I make up songs too, not sure why because it's so silly - our fav is "who's that knocking at the door, sister Lucy, brother Lou, let em in. Me and benji sing it cuz we're always inside and they are always out. Sorry off subject. 5 full days to go...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


KC had bad storm and fireworks anxiety. I used to cuddle in the floor with him and sing "This Old Man" to him during those times....also other times just being silly. I would love to lay on the floor with him and tell him stories of our walks especially the ones we just had....I would go into detail about dogs we might have seen or cats, squirrels, possums etc. I loved to see the recognition in his eyes as he would listen intently to my stories. I would come home after being away for a while and he'd be excited to see me and I'd sit in the floor and tell him a story like, "You know who I saw today? I saw that kitty cat down the street". He'd get excited listening to me. "That kitty cat...that black and white one...you know the one I'm talking about?...well he told me when I saw KC to tell him something...." KC would kind of squirm with excitement listening to me. "That kitty cat....that black and white one that you want to chase told me to tell KC that he said, 'MEOOWWW!'...he said KC will know what I mean." KC would just go crazy squirming as I went on with that...especially the meow hook in the story.


----------



## Panama Rob

A photo of the pups in an awkward sleeping position.


----------



## rabernet

I cannot wait until you have your Dakota in your arms for the first time! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## SandyK

It's almost time to get Dakota!! I am so excited for you and can't wait to see pictures!!!


----------



## Panama Rob

I am but one sleep away from leaving to get him and two sleeps from Gotcha Day.


----------



## rabernet

Panama Rob said:


> I am but one sleep away from leaving to get him and two sleeps from Gotcha Day.


Enjoy those sleeps while you can, but if you're like me, you'll be way too excited to get any meaningful sleep!


----------



## Panama Rob

FUnny thing. I always over pack. I'm leaving to go on an overnight Gotcha trip and this what my passenger seat looks like.








That and the back seat is full of kennel and the trunk full of puppy toys.


----------



## jennretz

I can't believe it's time!!! Can't wait to see pictures


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Ha ha, always better to be prepared........

Safe travels to you, looking forward to meeting your little guy.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Safe travels! Can't wait to hear all about your travels and your new pup!


----------



## craigtoo

Good Luck. Can't wait to see the pics and read the story!


----------



## SandyGold

Thinking of you today! Post a pic when you can!


----------



## LynnC

Safe travels. Can't wait to see the pics


----------



## Karen519

*Rob*

Thinking of you and your boy, Dakota, today. Can't wait for pictures! Safe travels!! Nothing more exciting in life!!


----------



## KKaren

Excited for you!


----------



## Kathy4807

Can't wait to see your adorable pup!


----------



## Panama Rob

It is Gotcha Day. This was 15 minutes ago.

I don't know how to rotate it. I am beside myself. I didn't know I was upside down too.


----------



## Panama Rob

This is Dakota. I'm keeping it Dakota by the way


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations! He's adorable. 

Here ya go


----------



## jennretz

So cute . Welcome Dakota!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, so cute!


----------



## LynnC

He's adorable  ! Glad you stuck with Dakota! Safe travels home.


----------



## Herschel

He's very cute. You're up to a lot of fun!


----------



## aesthetic

Welcome home Dakota!! He's such a beautiful boy


----------



## JMME

Congrats!!! He is adorable! Can't wait to see more pictures


----------



## SandyGold

He is adorable! So happy for you. Safe travels!


----------



## Amystelter

I won't comment and n you packing skills or lack there of, lol but... Congrats an you new little peanut. Dakota is as adorable as his name. Have a great gotcha day!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## craigtoo

Great news! Congratulations!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sunnyseas

Yaaay! Congratulations, Dakota is adorable! We're all so happy for you. Safe travels!


----------



## Panama Rob

He is an awesome travel companion


----------



## wdadswell

Congratulations!!! Dakota is beautiful and looks ready to take on new adventures!!


----------



## Rundlemtn

What a sweet pea! So happy you have found your boy!!


----------



## sapphire

Oh my goodness, he is the cutest!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Harleysmum

Worth the wait!


----------



## SandyK

Congrats!!! Dakota is absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## Panama Rob

We just made it home safe and sound. He slept most of the way. Now he wants to play.


----------



## LynnC

Glad you made it home safe. Welcome home Dakota . Now the fun begins!


----------



## Karen519

*Rob*

Rob: Bet you are exhausted in a good way. Can't wait to hear more about little Dakota and your day/night together!
Dakota is an absolute doll and so glad you decided to keep his name!


----------



## Kathy4807

Congrats. He is a cute little guy.


----------



## tessmk

Yayyyyyyy! Dakota's home!!!!! What a cutie. Have fun!! OH yeah, of course you will.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yep, he'll play and play then pass out..just like all good puppies do!


----------



## rabernet

Yay, he's HOME!!! I'm also glad you kept Dakota as his name - he definitely looks like a Dakota to me. What a gorgeous pup - and I'm sure you are over the moon in love!


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Congrats, what a sweetie


----------



## Panama Rob

He is very clingy at the moment. I can understand that in that his whole world has changed dramatically. He is pretty good in the crate....he did amazing on the drive home. He does wine and cry after being put in then settles after a bit. 

When we got in this morning I walked him...then fed him breakfast and then walked him again. I have been getting up to walk him...planning every two to three hours. My sister stopped by to visit and afterward....maybe a mistake but I took him to sleep in bed with me....he loved that and curled up beside me and I was able to get some much needed sleep. I like it when he sleeps with me but I also want him to learn to sleep in his crate sometimes. Right now he is in his crate...he protested a bit but he has settled in.

One of my neighbors walked their Boykin Spaniel by this morning while Dakota was out. Both played together and both got the zoomies. It is fun to watch him with the zoomies. 

I had a moment of panic yesterday when I was in a grassy area in front of a Walmart in Illinois. They were having a windstorm while we were there. I set him down while I was trying to get his leash and collar fastened. Suddenly he spotted a leave blowing across the grass about fifty yards away. He broke away and started chasing it. It was blowing toward traffic. I had to chase him down. Other than that he stays very close under foot.

I am starting to work basic commands with him (Sit, Heel). I have to first train him that I am the giver of treats....day one we are working on basics. So far no accidents inside the crate or house....knocking on wood.

He is very clingy and would prefer me to carry him everywhere. I make him walk....we are also learning basic leash walking.....I just realized that the last time I owned a puppy was sixteen years ago. I'm keeping training sessions very short....he gets distracted really quickly so we are more focused on getting acclimated. Why does it seem so easy when I watch training videos than when I am trying to train? 

I am beside myself in love with this little pup....maybe I'm the clingy one...lol.

A very funny episode last night. I was coming through a small town in Alabama. Dakota was crated in the back seat. Suddenly I heard a siren...I checked my mirrors expecting to see blue lights. None behind me. I started to slow looking around for an emergency vehicle and I wanted to allow him the right of way. I couldn't find the source of the siren and then I realized it was Dakota letting out a long howl from his crate. He needed a walk break. Lol


----------



## Harleysmum

Lovely to see you enjoying this little fellow so much. He is going to have such a great life with you.


----------



## Panama Rob

This is another Gotcha Day photo.


----------



## Panama Rob

This was in the car tonight. He is the sweetest puppy I have ever been around and seems to crave affection. He might have a future in therapy work if his calmness and demeanor hold. He has to be quite overwhelmed with all the new changes in his life. We have another long road trip ahead of us this week.


----------



## Panama Rob

So.....welcome to my first 3:00 a.m. potty break. He woke up and started whimpering. I let him out and he immediately peed. Still zero accidents to date. Knocking on wood. I tried to let him sleep with me afterward but he is rapidly becoming a landshark. He nipped a variety of body parts and I decided the crate was better. I don't want my ear pierced by a puppy. He has settled in nicely.


----------



## Panama Rob

Thanks for all the input everyone. I posted this elsewhere but also wanted it to be part of this thread.

Dakota is special to me and I have had more than one friend give me push back on the name Dakota...some feel it is a girl's name others have other misgivings.

For me....my decision to get a dog....it really wasn't a decision...it was more like a revelation....was during my first conscious breath waking up post open heart surgery. I could see the end of the breathing tube they had in my throat....I was saying a thank you prayer to God for allowing me to live. At the same exact moment I had a thought in my brain telling me, "I am getting a dog". I've been told that open heart surgery changes the person you are. I agree whole heartedly with this. The fact that I was getting a dog represented a 180 degree flip in my thoughts. I was living on a boat...my whole life was geared toward not having a dog....maybe I got to hang out with KC and Dusty and all the other dogs on the other side of bridge while my heart was being worked on and the machines handled my blood pumping and breathing for me....I don't know but I woke up knowing that I was going to do whatever it took to get a dog....lifestyle changes etc.

I considered several names but I have a deep love of the American West and Native American words, art and culture especially the culture during and prior to The Battle at Little Big Horn. I loved the meaning behind the word "Dakota". When I think of Dakota I remember one of the best road trips of my life spending six weeks meandering through and camping in the Dakotas, Montana and Wyoming taking in the nature, history, geology and geography of where I was. A bunch of fond memories and visions come flooding through my mind just with the mention of the word "Dakota". It has a connection through my soul. 

I once spent several night laying on a tarp beside my tent staring out at the infinity of the universe as I was enveloped in the vastness of the universe on the plains of Badlands National Park in South Dakota. The Milky Way stretched uninterrupted from horizon to horizon as I lay there and marveled at all the stars and the spaces in between trying to grasp in my brain what I was actually seeing and marveling at just how tiny we are within all of that.

Just as I was split open on that operating table the earth itself was ripped open in Yellowstone and the Rockies. Infinite beauty had grown from nature's scars. There were also battle scars from where two cultures collided there. I developed a deep admiration for the Native American warriors that had fought for their land and very way of life. (Chief Joseph, Crazy Horse, Geronimo). I admired their connection with nature. 

I had encounters with wolves, grizzly bears and buffalo and other wildlife as I roamed around out there..land the scenery was beyond imiganation. The word "Dakota" brings all those memories back in vivid detail along with the brief warm friendships I had along the way.

Any other name might be cute...it might be witty but it doesn't hold the meaning behind it that "Dakota" does as it means so much more than definition alone. Dakota connects with my spirit and soul and it represents something beyond beautiful....it is infinite like that South Dakota, Montana, Wyoming night sky that stretched from horizon to horizon. 

Davy Jones is cute as a sailor term...I also thought of naming him Bartholomew...for Bartholomew Roberts or Black Bart as he was known. The pirate who did not want to be a pirate...perhaps one of the most colorful characters in history...I thought it would be fun to name him Bartholomew and shorten it to Bart....and my next dog might wear that moniker....but Dakota will be Dakota.

Dakota literally means "Friend" or "Ally" which is so appropriate for a dog....and then there is the heart connection. His coming to me is a direct result of my heart being cut open....and then his birth on Valentine's Day. I am a novice when it comes to formal dog training and titling dogs but I am enthused about it and I want to wrap my heart and soul around this pup to train him the best I can and give him the best life possible. I am proud to be his team mate and I hope I am worthy of him. Even if we have no success at all I'll have nothing less than a best friend and that is all that matters in the end. 

I want to thank everyone for their input on the matter and everyone that is just enthused about him. His registered name should be, Topbrass (Dakota) My Heart and Soul.


----------



## jennretz

Your story really moved me. Thank you for sharing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Dakota*

Your story is so special and it really touched my heart! I SENSED there was something in the name Dakota you loved and I am so glad that you kept it.
It really suits this puppy!! I don't think it's a girl's name at all.

Anyway, I am so glad that you caught Dakota when he ran off, but never, ever, let him off of the leash unless he is in a securely fenced yard. In my opinion, dogs can't be trusted no matter how well they are trained, if they see another animal, etc. Hope you have a securely fenced area for him. Being a pup check with the vet as to him being around a lot of dogs. Think they have to have all of their shots first. I remember you saying you live on a boat, so perhaps a puppy play pen, that you could put on a grassy area near your boat, might work for some safe exercise? That is, until he's tall enough to get over it! 
http://www.petsmart.com/search?SearchTerm=puppy+play+pen

The bitey thing I well remember, I had to put our Gizmo in a crate for a short period of time, when he would walk behind me and bite my ankles so badly. I remember after getting a puppy, how it took some time for him to acclimate, think he was missing his siblings and Mom. We used a crate for training and for some time at night, and when we were out of the house for a few hours. We did take him out every 2-3 hrs. when we were home, especially after napping, eating, or overnight! I can't tell you how DELIGHTED I am for you and Dakota, ESPECIALLY after your beautiful story!


----------



## Rundlemtn

I love that you picked a name that had special meaning to you. Dakota is name that will continue to resinate with you over the years. You have an amazing story. Knowing what brought you to this point in your life, has made me all that more excited to follow your journey together. I absolutely love the story of your little siren in the back. You two have already started creating unforgettable memories!


----------



## Amystelter

And to think, I just named Louie because it rhymed with Lucy...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Panama Rob

We went out for an early morning play session. Now he is zonked again and we are both laying in bed. How is this image for puppy cuteness?


----------



## Karen519

*Dakota*



Panama Rob said:


> We went out for an early morning play session. Now he is zonked again and we are both laying in bed. How is this image for puppy cuteness?
> View attachment 633017


Dakota is a tired baby!!


----------



## Kathy4807

What a moving story. Love the name and it definitely suits him. I can understand being attached, as we have had our girl for 2 1/2 weeks and can't imagine life without her. I'm sure he will bring you so much joy and love!!


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Love your story, and I think Dakota is an awesome name. 
Best to stick to the crate for now, Elsa got me in the nostril early on by accident, and it bled off and on for a couple of days. I learned my lesson quickly. Elsa was closer to 14 weeks before she could 'pack nap' with me, meaning nap because I was napping. So you will get that opportunity.


----------



## Panama Rob

I took these photos today while he napped with me. All the travel and waking every few hours is starting to wear me down....we leave early tomorrow for Tampa and the boat for a couple of days. I bragged about him not having accidents...well when we got up from our naps today...I was not quick enough to get him outside and he peed on my bed. Doh!!! Lol. He has had a couple of accidents today but he is doing pretty good. He is extremely headstrong and stubborn...my job as a trainer is to turn those traits into positive energy and I think he can go far as a competitor if I can hold up my end of the bargain. I just hope I can be equal to him as his teammate and worthy of him. He is going to challenge me to make him great...hey, I wanted a field golden right? Lol. I think I have the vision of what he is capable of and I just have to polish and shine it to bring it out of him. I really love this little puppy. I have already gotten the bond with him and that is worth more than everything to me. Where we take this to as a team from this point forward is all fun and games and if we stumble and get nothing more than we already have it will all have been worth it anyway so we can't loose....but I am going to strive to bring a champion out him and I'm going to strive to be worthy of him.


----------



## Karen519

*Dakota*



Panama Rob said:


> View attachment 633169
> 
> 
> I took these photos today while he napped with me. All the travel and waking every few hours is starting to wear me down....we leave early tomorrow for Tampa and the boat for a couple of days. I bragged about him not having accidents...well when we got up from our naps today...I was not quick enough to get him outside and he peed on my bed. Doh!!! Lol. He has had a couple of accidents today but he is doing pretty good. He is extremely headstrong and stubborn...my job as a trainer is to turn those traits into positive energy and I think he can go far as a competitor if I can hold up my end of the bargain. I just hope I can be equal to him as his teammate and worthy of him. He is going to challenge me to make him great...hey, I wanted a field golden right? Lol. I think I have the vision of what he is capable of and I just have to polish and shine it to bring it out of him. I really love this little puppy. I have already gotten the bond with him and that is worth more than everything to me. Where we take this to as a team from this point forward is all fun and games and if we stumble and get nothing more than we already have it will all have been worth it anyway so we can't loose....but I am going to strive to bring a champion out him and I'm going to strive to be worthy of him.


Dakota is such a doll!! The good news is the waking up during the night doesn't last forever, maybe a month or two. We let our pups out every 2-3 hrs. when we were home, and when we couldn't they were in the crate until we could. Dogs usually will not go in a crate, unless they are ill. There's lots on internet about potty training. Most impt. they have to go out right away after sleeping, napping and eating.

Crate Training : The Humane Society of the United States


----------



## SandyGold

Thanks for your beautifully written explanation of his name. Dakota means friend or ally...that is simply perfect!


----------



## JMME

He looks so sweet and I love the story behind Dakota's name!  You are a very talented writer.


----------



## aesthetic

He looks like an angel!! I love the story behind his name. Dakota fits him.


----------



## Karen519

*Dakota*

How is Dakota sleeping? Looking forward to MORE PICTURES!!


----------



## Panama Rob

Karen519 said:


> How is Dakota sleeping? Looking forward to MORE PICTURES!!


We are at the marina today. He slept on my shoulder on the boat last night. He loved that. He travels well and accepts his crate while traveling. I try to stop every couple of hours to get him out and play. We are working on sit and heel and yesterday I got him really engaged in some great recalls. Recall seems to be his favorite game. We find grassy areas way off to the side at rest areas. I wait until he is distracted then slip away from him and wait for him to miss me. He is on a long line so I have control. When he starts to looks for me I call him enthusiastically and he comes charging for a fun play session and lavish praise. Here is this morning's photo.


----------



## Panama Rob

He is a little demon when in his ex-pen and we have work to do there. He does not like being caged away from me and wants to take every step I take. I use part of his kibble for training sessions and the remainder as his meal/reward for going in the crate or pen. He will flip his food bowl and scream at being in the pen and then poop on the floor. I ignore the bad behavior but will move the pen enough to get the poop to the outside and clean it up. When he settles and lies quietly then I will praise him and bring him out for a play session so we are working on this one. His current favorite misbehavior is to wait until I am distracted typing and then begin to rip his poop bags out of the holder on the end of his leash. My clothes are covered in dog hair again and I have a bag of dog poop to take to the trash and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Panama Rob

He is being a little angel here. A rather rare angelic moment when he is not demanding my attention.


----------



## Panama Rob

With our travels he is getting lots of different mental stimulation. Different states, different textures of ground, I walk him through tall vegetation, steps. Last night when we were walking the marina and we were getting out near the end were the breeze blows in off the bay. I could see him alert on it and he began to proceed with caution. A flag flapping noisily on the flag pole. Salt water smell of the bay. Waves lapping noisily at the sea wall vibrating the ground. He was taking it all in. He enjoyed being carried onto the boat and down the companionway hatch. He wanted to dig at my sleeping bag and expensive bedding on the boat. I had to curtail that behavior. It is easier on me when he sleeps with me because I can sense when he begins to move around and get him outside. With the crate I have to set a timer. He is enjoying his rock star status with everyone we meet.


----------



## LynnC

My clothes are covered in dog hair again and I have a bag of dog poop to take to the trash and I couldn't be happier. 

Sounds like heaven to me ! So happy for you and Dakota.


----------



## aesthetic

Could the xpen screaming be his signal for him needing to go out? If you take him out for a potty break before you put him in, maybe he'd stop the screaming in the xpen. Just thinking out loud here, I have no idea how his poop/pee schedules work but since he seems to poop in his xpen after screaming..


----------



## Panama Rob

Asleep in my lap.


----------



## Panama Rob

aesthetic said:


> Could the xpen screaming be his signal for him needing to go out? If you take him out for a potty break before you put him in, maybe he'd stop the screaming in the xpen. Just thinking out loud here, I have no idea how his poop/pee schedules work but since he seems to poop in his xpen after screaming..


We come in after being out for 45 minutes. He screams as soon the door is shut on the pen... He has food reward for going in the pen and lavished praise for going in. Once he is in there he flips his food bowl...then poops on the floor.....a little temper tantrum. I am starting to lavish praise for outside poops. He just doesn't like being locked away from me. We are still new to the routine and he has to learn acceptable behavior. He has a strong stubborn streak...in a horse I'd say he is spirited. He is a field golden and I think in competition that stubbornness will become determination. I like what I see but I have to channel it in a positive manner. We are both learning....this is a teaching opportunity for me....he is still a baby and the pooping I think now is anxiety related due being locked away from me...it looks like he does it out of anger from my perspective but I try to rethink my view by looking at it from his perspective.


----------



## Our3dogs

He is so cute!!! One thing I learned with all our puppies, is that they do not associate playing outside with having to go poop or pee. I can't tell you how many times we came in from playing outside and within 5 minutes they peed or pooped on the floor. What I learned to do was, after coming inside from play time, I gave it a few minutes for everyone to quiet down and then quietly took the puppy back outside for pee/poop. I didn't talk much. It usually worked. Look forward to more pictures of your little guy!


----------



## Karen519

*Rob*

Every pup I've ever had screamed after being in the crate. I had to walk away and ignore them for awhile, before they would stop. I think dogs instinctively know if they cry, we will take them out.

If the crate just big enough for him to lay down and for his food bowl? I've read if it's too big they will pee and poop in there. 

Did you read the Humane Societies instructions for crate training?
http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...ing : The Humane Society of the United States


I agree with the person who said make sure he pees and poops outside before putting him in the crate.

Do you have a crate or an xpen? Do you have a picture of it?


----------



## Panama Rob

I have both a crate and the xpen. He is doing exceptionally well in the crate for travel. The pen is kind of big. It is a Midwest pen. I use it to contain him when I can't directly supervise him. I have not completely puppy-proofed the rest of the house to my satisfaction. I have just moved in and boxes are still everywhere and power cords. Lots of stuff he doesn't need to get into. I'm working on that when I am home but I have been traveling like crazy the past month and moving. The pen keeps him in a safe zone.


----------



## sunnyseas

What a cutie. Theo still sometimes whines when we take him to his pen/crate, but lately before he's had a chance to whine, we take him to his pen with a really smelly chew treat like pork ears, beef trachea, etc. It works so far, it keeps him busy for a long time and when he's done with it, he's too worn out from working on the chew so he just ends up napping. Try a really smelly chew maybe? We also sometimes use a pickle pocket stuffed with yogurt and then freeze it for about 20 mins--this one really takes a long time for him since he loves yogurt.


----------



## aesthetic

I agree with the above poster -- younger puppies don't necessarily connect outside play time with doing their business. When you take him inside, wait 2-3 minutes and then take him outside again, on leash, quietly and wait for him to go. It might not stop the screaming but it might stop the pooping on the floor. 

He'll eventually get to a point where he'll be able to play and take a potty break in one outing. I'll take Kaizer outside for a break, and then the wind starts blowing and next thing I know is that I've dropped the leash and he's doing zoomies around the yard. 15 minutes later he goes off into a corner to poop, and then starts running around again. 

As for the screaming, invest in some ear plugs


----------



## Amystelter

Love to read your thread, seems quite a few are invested in your little Dakota. Sound like you are doing great - he really is adorable!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Panama Rob

Thanks everyone for following along. We are working on the ex-pen thing and it is improving. I jackpot him for going in there and lavish him with praise when he is good. I feed him in there as well. We have been traveling the last couple of days and he is such an amazingly wonderful traveler. He should be...he has around 2,000 miles under his belt this week. He lays quietly in his crate and we stop and play every couple of hours. He is in full blown land shark phase. I ball my hand into a fist and he has trouble biting it but it his favorite chew toy. I try to substitute a kong teething toy and he will play with it for a sec then he wants to bite me. I yelp and ignore and he does gentle up a little but loves to nip soft spots. He is a wonderful pup and loves nothing better than riding around on my arm like a a little dog. This will be trouble in a few weeks or I will be really strong when he is 60 lbs riding on my left arm. I love watching him experience new things. We were sleeping on the boat last night and he was sleeping with me. We were coming up on 6 am meal exercise time when the boat was hit by a particularly strong gust of wind. The boat healed a quiet a bit to the wind and a large American flag that I have flying in the rigging was popping loudly in the gust. I watched him raising his ears listening to the flag and experiencing the boat dynamics. Incidentally there was an F-0 tornado/waterspout in the area at the time so that may have been it that hit us. He is doing fantastic with his recalls and we continue to work on sit and recalls. He is so attached to me and his favorite thing is being held.  I have been exhausted from the constant travel and lack of sleep as I am up every two to three hours with him. I sleep better with him in the bed because I can feel him move and know it is time to take him out rather than a two hour timer when he sleeps in the crate.


----------



## Panama Rob

We walked at the marina a couple of days ago and he seemed to caution up as we got closer to the end of the dock. I could see him sniffing the sea breeze which stiffened the closer we got to the end. A flag was popping in the wind and he was listening intently. The bay was a little angry so waves were lapping at the sea wall causing the ground to vibrate a little. It was fun to watch him take it all in. A large bird flew from the mangroves at the marina announcing his departure with loud squawks. I caught Dakota watching intently taking it all in. 

He loves to watch the big rigs noisily stir in the rest stops and truck stops were we have taken our play breaks. Today a freight train was parked across the highway from one of our break areas. The train stirred to life and one by one the hitches on each rail car thundered as I watched him alert and take all this in. At the marina a military helicopter did a low flyover. I watched him take in the noise and then track the flying craft with his eyes as it came overhead. I could imagine him thinking, "I've heard mosquitoes are big down here but DANG!!!" He is such a sweet dog and is making such great progress. His favorite game is recall. I have him on a long line and slip away when he is distracted. I wait for him to look around for me then I call him enthusiastically. He runs for me with all he is worth and we have a play wrestle session when he gets there. He loves this game most of all.


----------



## Panama Rob

I was given a tip to use the phrase "Hurry up" when he pee's/poops. He begins to associate that phrase with going so that when you take him out and say "Hurry up" he knows to go. I praise him lavishly for his pee's and poops outside. No inside accidents lately.


----------



## Harleysmum

He is having such wonderful experiences with you which will stand him in such good stead for the future. I bet he has been great company on your journey.


----------



## Panama Rob

Harleysmum said:


> He is having such wonderful experiences with you which will stand him in such good stead for the future. I bet he has been great company on your journey.


He has been amazing. I bragged on him a little soon. He pooped in the ex-pen again. The upside is that is an easy spot to clean. I really get so much enjoyment experiencing the world through his eyes and ears and nose. I enjoy teaching...I was even a teacher once...I have also led nature hikes, kayak trips etc. I always enjoy having someone new to the outdoors along because I enjoy experiencing it through their senses. 

I used to be involved in taekwondo. When MMA started my instructor became very enthused. He began to teach an after hours class for free on MMA and ground fighting. When asked why he was doing this for free he iterated that the best way to learn something was to teach it and he wanted to learn it. I love experiencing life through Dakota the same way. As I teach and train him I learn to experience the world through his senses. My sense of awe and wonder at the world around me become renewed as I see it through his senses and perceptions.....and that is only a small part of the whole picture but it is invaluable within itself.

When I was a school teacher I taught kids with special needs. I taught students from 2nd grade all the way to 9th grade. My main class was a 3rd grade class. One of those students was particularly hard headed and stubborn. He was a challenge and we butted heads for much of the year. My best day as a teacher came late in the year after spring break. I took the class to the library. The librarian asked this student if was ready for summer break. He replied, "No Ma'am. I don't want the school year to end because I don't want to loose Mr Jones as my teacher". That was an awesome day for me. . That doesn't have so much to do with dog training with Dakota but it does put me in the perspective of seeing myself through the eyes of a child and knowing that I had made that much of an impact in his life.


----------



## Karen519

*Rob*



Panama Rob said:


> He has been amazing. I bragged on him a little soon. He pooped in the ex-pen again. The upside is that is an easy spot to clean. I really get so much enjoyment experiencing the world through his eyes and ears and nose. I enjoy teaching...I was even a teacher once...I have also led nature hikes, kayak trips etc. I always enjoy having someone new to the outdoors along because I enjoy experiencing it through their senses.
> 
> I used to be involved in taekwondo. When MMA started my instructor became very enthused. He began to teach an after hours class for free on MMA and ground fighting. When asked why he was doing this for free he iterated that the best way to learn something was to teach it and he wanted to learn it. I love experiencing life through Dakota the same way. As I teach and train him I learn to experience the world through his senses. My sense of awe and wonder at the world around me become renewed as I see it through his senses and perceptions.....and that is only a small part of the whole picture but it is invaluable within itself.
> 
> When I was a school teacher I taught kids with special needs. I taught students from 2nd grade all the way to 9th grade. My main class was a 3rd grade class. One of those students was particularly hard headed and stubborn. He was a challenge and we butted heads for much of the year. My best day as a teacher came late in the year after spring break. I took the class to the library. The librarian asked this student if was ready for summer break. He replied, "No Ma'am. I don't want the school year to end because I don't want to loose Mr Jones as my teacher". That was an awesome day for me. . That doesn't have so much to do with dog training with Dakota but it does put me in the perspective of seeing myself through the eyes of a child and knowing that I had made that much of an impact in his life.


Being a teacher I am certain you made a huge impact on children's lives!
My Mom was a teacher. I think that dogs are perpetual two year olds, so as you said, we continue to enjoy experiencing life over and over, again, through them!!


----------



## nolefan

Love catching up on your thread and reading about the Dakota Adventures. He sounds like such a joy. I had to smile at your "dog hair on my clothes.....couldn't be happier" so funny that everyone here totally gets that. 

I love your description of his reactions at the dock, makes it easy to imagine how he's taking it all in. I hope you're taking lots of video and photos of him. You'll be shocked when you look back at how tiny he was and realize how quickly he's grown. Those photos will be a treasure. PLUS we need some of them attached to this thread, that's my only complaint: NOT ENOUGH PIX HERE 

p.s. Have you tried making his ex pen space smaller? Folding part of it back so that when he is 'crated' in there he is in a very small space and hopefully won't poop there? I was just thinking that as much time as you're spending with him that he should not be pooping in there. Also, it could be if you're feeding him a lot of treats he honestly needs to potty since it's getting his system moving.

Keep on sharing the days with us, nice for those of us who have to live the puppy life vicariously


----------



## Panama Rob

We did our first real walk today. We did maybe 500 yards with lots of stop and play and many blurred photos. We got some good ones too using the iPhone. Here are some shots.....


----------



## Panama Rob

Same spot different angle


----------



## Panama Rob

He loves tall grass


----------



## Panama Rob

Puppy in the weeds


----------



## Panama Rob

Lunging at the camera


----------



## Panama Rob

Another camera lunge shot.


----------



## jennretz

He's a spunky guy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aesthetic

He's such a beautiful boy. I love hearing about your adventures together, it never fails to make me smile.


----------



## rabernet

Panama Rob said:


> View attachment 633169
> 
> 
> I took these photos today while he napped with me. All the travel and waking every few hours is starting to wear me down....we leave early tomorrow for Tampa and the boat for a couple of days. I bragged about him not having accidents...well when we got up from our naps today...I was not quick enough to get him outside and he peed on my bed. Doh!!! Lol. He has had a couple of accidents today but he is doing pretty good. He is extremely headstrong and stubborn...my job as a trainer is to turn those traits into positive energy and I think he can go far as a competitor if I can hold up my end of the bargain. I just hope I can be equal to him as his teammate and worthy of him. He is going to challenge me to make him great...hey, I wanted a field golden right? Lol. I think I have the vision of what he is capable of and I just have to polish and shine it to bring it out of him. I really love this little puppy. I have already gotten the bond with him and that is worth more than everything to me. Where we take this to as a team from this point forward is all fun and games and if we stumble and get nothing more than we already have it will all have been worth it anyway so we can't loose....but I am going to strive to bring a champion out him and I'm going to strive to be worthy of him.


You're already on the right path with the Fenzi classes you signed up for - and I'm sure that you'll find a lot of other gems through there! 

I think we've sort of settled on Noah's niche's for performance - and that's dock diving and nosework. We'll still dabble around in other sports, but I committed to him we'd do what he LOVES, not what "I" wish he'd do. 

I am late to the conversation about his name, but for your friends who are pushing back on the name, the first thought that crossed my mind was "mind your business!" 

He's YOUR dog - no one should care that much to push back on you about his name. 

Love following your journey!


----------



## Panama Rob

rabernet said:


> You're already on the right path with the Fenzi classes you signed up for - and I'm sure that you'll find a lot of other gems through there!
> 
> I think we've sort of settled on Noah's niche's for performance - and that's dock diving and nosework. We'll still dabble around in other sports, but I committed to him we'd do what he LOVES, not what "I" wish he'd do.
> 
> I am late to the conversation about his name, but for your friends who are pushing back on the name, the first thought that crossed my mind was "mind your business!"
> 
> He's YOUR dog - no one should care that much to push back on you about his name.
> 
> Love following your journey!


I didn't mind the pushback on the name. I am always open to hearing other viewpoints and I never took it in a negative way. I did a lot of soul searching over this and I did not realize how important my decision had been to name him Dakota until I weighed the alternatives and then when I put the reasons for my decision in writing I knew I had made the correct decision. The pushback reaffirmed and strengthened my resolve.

I am loving the Fenzi classes and we have to begin work on them. I took him out for his noon outing and he did not want to leave the house. I love his little personality already.


----------



## Panama Rob

nolefan said:


> Love catching up on your thread and reading about the Dakota Adventures. He sounds like such a joy. I had to smile at your "dog hair on my clothes.....couldn't be happier" so funny that everyone here totally gets that.
> 
> I love your description of his reactions at the dock, makes it easy to imagine how he's taking it all in. I hope you're taking lots of video and photos of him. You'll be shocked when you look back at how tiny he was and realize how quickly he's grown. Those photos will be a treasure. PLUS we need some of them attached to this thread, that's my only complaint: NOT ENOUGH PIX HERE
> 
> p.s. Have you tried making his ex pen space smaller? Folding part of it back so that when he is 'crated' in there he is in a very small space and hopefully won't poop there? I was just thinking that as much time as you're spending with him that he should not be pooping in there. Also, it could be if you're feeding him a lot of treats he honestly needs to potty since it's getting his system moving.
> 
> Keep on sharing the days with us, nice for those of us who have to live the puppy life vicariously


I want this space a little large but just to keep him away from the rest of the house. His behavior is improving a lot. When he is quiet I praise him and sometimes treat him. If he poops in there at all it is in demon dog mode when he first goes in. I think we are moving beyond that now and I don't expect more poops to occur. I think we are moving beyond that as he accepts his space.


----------



## Panama Rob

sunnyseas said:


> What a cutie. Theo still sometimes whines when we take him to his pen/crate, but lately before he's had a chance to whine, we take him to his pen with a really smelly chew treat like pork ears, beef trachea, etc. It works so far, it keeps him busy for a long time and when he's done with it, he's too worn out from working on the chew so he just ends up napping. Try a really smelly chew maybe? We also sometimes use a pickle pocket stuffed with yogurt and then freeze it for about 20 mins--this one really takes a long time for him since he loves yogurt.


Great advice here...he gets a buffalo treat which he loves. I am considering bully sticks but wanted to research them before getting them for him.


----------



## macdougallph1

Oh my goodness!!! I'm catching up on Dakota's thread...He is beautiful!! Enjoy every moment!


----------



## BaileyzMom

Dakota is such a handsome boy! I've really enjoyed reading this thread! I've been really busy since we brought Bailey home and haven't been on the forum as much, but now that she is 12 weeks she is starting to get in to a little routine so I hope to be here more 

Can't wait to keep following along!!


----------



## Panama Rob

twixiecup said:


> Dakota is such a handsome boy! I've really enjoyed reading this thread! I've been really busy since we brought Bailey home and haven't been on the forum as much, but now that she is 12 weeks she is starting to get in to a little routine so I hope to be here more
> 
> Can't wait to keep following along!!


I hear you. There are so many threads I want to follow but am too busy living this one. 

Here is a Dakota photo from today. I can't believe how much he has grown just this week. He has his tongue out. Ha ha


----------



## BaileyzMom

Panama Rob said:


> I hear you. There are so many threads I want to follow but am too busy living this one.


Yup. That pretty much sums it up. LOL We'll just enjoy these puppies and check in when we can!


----------



## Panama Rob

He seems to have suddenly grown today. He has also developed an independent streak. He would rather play with anything else than engage me with play. I can walk away from him and he will stay there and play by himself. His recall has started to slip too. I did get a great recall today and it was awesome to see him run for me full speed. He looks twice the size he was a week ago.


----------



## Rundlemtn

He's so cute! It is definitely not a bad thing if he can comfortably play independently.


----------



## Panama Rob

We went to Home Depot to get some paint rollers to begin retrieving and visited my brother. Dakota loves his backyard and loves to charge off the deck into the yard. A height of about 8 to 10 inches. I'm not encouraging him to jump but he gets the zoomies and that is part of his environment. His ex-pen behavior is improving. I feed him his meals in there and treat him. Tonight I bought some new treats and seeded the ex-pen with them. He was too funny. I put him in my lap for a bit then he scented the treats. I put him down...he was fighting to get to the ground. He wouldn't go in the pen at first but circled it whining pawing at the treats. Finally I coaxed him back to the door with a treat and tossed it in. He reluctantly went in but quickly scented out all the treats including the ones hidden in his bedding. He now has his first stuffed Kong. It is frustrating him but he is worrying it all over the pen. Here is another pic from earlier today.


----------



## sapphire

Dakota is just the cutest. I love reading about your adventures!


----------



## jennretz

That just means he's getting more comfortable with you! . Love the picture in the cart...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panama Rob

The stuffed Kong got the best of him.


----------



## Wendy427

I'm just now catching up on your adventures with Dakota, too! He's such a cutie-pie!


----------



## sunnyseas

Woohoo the Kong worked him over! Good job guys


----------



## Panama Rob

1 week of growth.


----------



## SandyGold

Wow! He sure has grown! I love reading about your adventures with Dakota!


----------



## LynnC

It's those "magic" puppy crates! You put them in one size and they come out so much bigger  . He's adorable and love hearing about your adventures.


----------



## Amystelter

You picked our a good toy in that orange wabba. That will prob last throughout time[emoji190]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Amystelter

Tell me what you find out about the bully rings. I stopped giving them once I heard what they are. I was letting them have raw hides until I read an article on the process here. They never get them anymore. I heard the love antlers but can break there teeth. Am at a loss so fill me in on your research-


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Panama Rob

Amystelter said:


> Tell me what you find out about the bully rings. I stopped giving them once I heard what they are. I was letting them have raw hides until I read an article on the process here. They never get them anymore. I heard the love antlers but can break there teeth. Am at a loss so fill me in on your research-
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think we read the same thing about the rawhides. I can't seem to find a lot of negative on the bully sticks other than to take them away when worn. This stuffed Kong does wonders for Keeping Dakota occupied.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Rundle had a habit of swallowing bully sticks whole when she was a pup. I mean like ones that were 6 inches in length. We had the most success with himalayan chews (until she got her adult teeth), and pet stages dogwood, and deer horn. Kongs are great occupiers too. But, we are an even bigger fan of the orbee snoop treat dispenser.


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota did his first retrieves for me today. We used a hallway to prevent him running off with the bumpers/paint rollers. I kept the session short. We have done two sets of three retrieves which he has done enthusiastically. I only use the paint roller/bumpers for retrieves. He is not allowed to play with them outside of retrieve sessions. We are going to introduce him to the water in a bit this afternoon as soon as I get dry towels....they are drying in the dryer. Best I could do was a blurry photo with lighting and his moving fast.

I'll attach a photo in a sec...


----------



## Panama Rob

I'm sorry it's a little blurry but low lighting and moving pup. This is one of his first retrieves ever for me. I keep thinking about the description of his dad as a 68lb retrieving machine when he retrieves.


----------



## Panama Rob

I took Dakota to Lake Powell today to introduce him to the water for the first time. He took to water pretty good. Unfortunately two wave runners came blowing in and threw a bunch of wake into the swim area just as he was getting a feel for the water. The wake frightened him and he ran back ashore and was more timid with the water after that. It took him a while to coax him in. He insisted on staying close and standing on my shoes. We have lots of time so we will make regular trips and he will be a water champ in no time. Lots of pictures to follow.


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota in the water


----------



## Panama Rob

After the wake frightened him he became a little more timid of the water.


----------



## Panama Rob

I did coax him back in but he was shy and insisted on standing on my shoes


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota doing what he does best.


----------



## Panama Rob

No greater joy than rolling in the grass.


----------



## Panama Rob

I love Lake Powell with a sloping grass bank and a sandy beach and a gentle sloping swim area sloping out to deeper water.


----------



## Panama Rob

I
I love this pup.


----------



## Panama Rob

Lounging in the grass


----------



## Panama Rob

After our busy day we had one zonked puppy. Who says Topbrass dogs don't have off switches?


----------



## CarolynDuncan

Congratulations!!! I'm just as excited as you as I will be meeting my female golden on Friday. She was born on March 23rd so I have some time before we bring her home. It's our first dog ever!!! I'm nervous and excited. Good Luck to you!!!


----------



## Panama Rob

CarolynDuncan said:


> Congratulations!!! I'm just as excited as you as I will be meeting my female golden on Friday. She was born on March 23rd so I have some time before we bring her home. It's our first dog ever!!! I'm nervous and excited. Good Luck to you!!!


Wow!!! Congratulations to you too. You are gonna love her but they are a ton of work....a labor of love. I got so much enjoyment out of Dakota's outing today. I would not have gotten that enjoyment without him. He has already given me so much more than I have given him. It is scary when you first get them...like being charged with the care of a newborn for the first time but relax....you will do fine.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Those are great photos. LOVE the one of him rolling. You caught the perfect moment.

My sweet girl was very careful near the water at first, too. I brought her to the lake when she was four months old. Similarly, the waves scared her, and she mostly sat back and watched. But fast forward a few months, and she followed her best dog friend in and realized swimming is the Best. Thing. Ever.  I know Dakota will get there, too!


----------



## Amystelter

Great pics, great environment -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nolefan

Love the photos  So glad to hear you are already working on retrieving with him - he's one lucky little guy


----------



## Ljilly28

Very adorable baby dog!


----------



## lkw626

such. a cute puppy! I love the pictures. So glad you went with the name Dakota since it has such a deep meaning for you( your post in that topic was so elequently written). I started laughing when I saw the picture of him with the wubba. my friend got one for Tucker a few months ago and now he has one of each kind. they are by far his favorite toy although I'm not a fan of his decision to use it as my alarm clock squeaking it in my face every morning.


----------



## aesthetic

I absolutely love Dakota and the picture of him rolling in the grass. What a beautiful place to live too! Dakota definitely won the jackpot with you


----------



## Panama Rob

He has a strong willed personality. I worked with him again today with retrieves. I only had him retrieve 4 bumpers but his enthusiasm was very high. We quit with him wanting more. When I put the bumpers away he ran to the end of the hall to search for a bumper even though I did not throw one. I want his drive to be strong. We took a walk today and he wants to do what he wants to do. He will lay down and take a break and refuse coaxing. He loves to attack my shoes as I walk and he will bite into ankles pretty hard and tug at shoes. He will also get under foot and trip you if you are not careful. 

One of his favorite misbehaviors is to wait until you go to bag his poop then he runs charging in and shreds the poop bag from your hand as you are trying to scoop it. He digs teeth and toe nails into the bag and body tackles it.

I am working on settling him when I carry him and I do a pretty good job of it. Most of the mouthiness is very soft bites as he works my knuckles and wrist. He does get carried away sometimes and he loves to take a sudden aggressive painful nip at the inside of my elbow. I can just imagine him smirking after I yelp in pain.

Tonight we were working on a half mile walk. Some neighbors converged on us and he played hard. I finally scooped him up and he fell fast asleep in my arms and started snoring.

He was an angel at the vet's office today. He impressed their staff with his calm settled behavior. I laid him on the exam table and he just lay there and allowed the vet to handle him at will. He weighed in at 12 pounds at 8 weeks and 1 day old. The vet was very happy with him and he was very impressed with his disposition. He is sound asleep now in his ex-pen


----------



## Panama Rob

On his P's and Q's at the vet today.


----------



## woofiestarteditall

Hi. My dog Baci was born on Valentine's Day in Durham. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Panama Rob

This is Dakota traveling again with his rest area pine cone


----------



## Panama Rob

woofiestarteditall said:


> Hi. My dog Baci was born on Valentine's Day in Durham.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Congrats....I hope you stick around share stories and photos. I'd love to follow him. There were so many heart connections between me and Dakota. The Valentine's birth just seemed to validate the whole thing.


----------



## Panama Rob

Another pine cone shot


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota in his first ever internet Meme. With all the traveling we have been doing this idea popped into my head.


----------



## SandyGold

Great pictures! I especially love the pine cone ones!


----------



## Karen519

*Rob*

Rob

Love the picture of Dakota at the vet!


----------



## macdougallph1

Karen519 said:


> Rob
> 
> Love the picture of Dakota at the vet!


I agree! He is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Wicky

Love reading your updates and your photos are great - love the one of him standing on your shoes in the water!


----------



## rabernet

I just love the both of you! Dakota is so adorable!


----------



## Panama Rob

I took him for a walk tonight. We are working on walking. He balks sometimes and other times he pulls on the leash. We are doing 1/2 mile walks once per day at his age. He has so much energy to expend and trying to get him to channel that energy in a positive manner is difficult. He wants to bite my shoes and ankles and Achilles' tendons. We sat in the hallway tonight and worked on retrieves. He did about 15 or 20 flawless retrieves and was begging for more. Again, I wanted to quit before he tired of the game but he showed no signs of tiring. I am beyond impressed with his retrieving. They say his dad, at 8 weeks would retrieve paint rollers non-stop. He takes after his dad. I am afraid that my limited knowledge as a trainer will affect his potential. He and I are going to be learning these competitive sports together. It really scares me that I may be limiting him. My greatest fear has always been being afraid of letting a teammate down and I don't want to let him down. He is incredibly smart.

Thanks everyone for all the love. You all are amazing.


----------



## Amystelter

Don't be silly, you are hardly limiting him. You obviously do your homework and can tell how hard you are working with him. Do you ever work with a longe line? Might be early but the best lesson I got in my puppy class was to work with a 12 ft. Longe line. You just start walking and when he feels tension he will follow you. Then you begin to change direction at random. I used a area as big as a baseball diamond and just walked the bases in no particular order. Before you know it he will automatically walk at your side. It was like magic,lol. Keep working as you are already an awesome team!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Panama Rob

We went back to the lake today. Dakota charged into the water and played furiously in the shallow. He is still a little scared of the deeper water. In all fairness, the water was rough today with a stiff wind blowing onshore. The waves were coming in hard. I thought of getting him out in the kayak but the wind was too stiff. He wore himself out. He gave me some pretty good photo shots today.


----------



## Panama Rob

Taking on the waves


----------



## Panama Rob

He loved digging right at the surf line.


----------



## Panama Rob

Nothing like getting the zoomies in the shallows


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota being camera shy


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota posing for a pic.


----------



## SandyGold

Brave boy! My pup is afraid of the water. Thanks for sharing! I love to see pics of Dakota!


----------



## Panama Rob

One last photo


----------



## Panama Rob

After spending the day at the lake he is completely zonked.


----------



## SandyK

Looks like Dakota had a great time!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Wow - those beach pics really brought me back to Shala's first days at the water, too. She was very cautious - but it was so fun to watch her. And hard to get pics!! 

Dakota looks like he is loving his new life with you.  Makes me want to get another puppy. It is so fun watching them learn and experience new things.


----------



## nolefan

Holy cow, I love those photos, his photos ought to be in the dictionary under "happy Golden puppy"..... his look is my favorite 'style' of Goldens, going to be a the ultimate outdoor dog


----------



## Panama Rob

I wish this was my original idea but I saw this on FB and decided to copy.


----------



## Panama Rob

We did our Bounty hunting today then we really started getting acclimated to the clicker. I've never used the clicker before Dakota so we are starting to work on eye contact. He earned his whole dinner tonight by simply making eye contact and training me to give him treats. We have been using his meals to get him happy to be in his crate or ex-pen. We were having ex-pen behavior issues but those are clearing up thanks to stuffed Kongs and seeding his ex-pen with a few choice hidden treats. He does pretty good with his ex-pen now. We have also been working on loose leash walking and doing half mile walks. He sure is awesome.


----------



## Panama Rob

His AKC paperwork got sent in tonight too. He soon will officially be Topbrass Dakota My Heart and Soul. I guess since the paperwork has gone out maybe he already is.


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota was back at the vet today for his shots.


----------



## Panama Rob

He was a total angel at the vet's office. He sat calmly in my lap even with other dogs in the room. He looked at them but sat calmly. The vet told me all the people in the exam rooms were gushing about him. I had to set him down to pay the bill and he was an angel.


----------



## Panama Rob

I just can't believe how fast my little guy is growing. We did our half mile walk followed by recall drills. He is amazing!


----------



## lkw626

Panama Rob said:


> [iurl="http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=637961&d=1461131568"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> I just can't believe how fast my little guy is growing. We did our half mile walk followed by recall drills. He is amazing!


He already looks like he has grown so much! from your other posts it sounds like his training is going really well also. He is super cute you have one smart handsome boy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

He's one smart adorable little guy. 
Enjoying hearing about his adventures and training, and of course seeing all the great pictures.


----------



## Panama Rob

I had a really long day at work today but looked forward to coming home to my little Dakota. We had a training session and he did great at all his games. I'm taking the Fenzi class and there is so much material to cover that it is difficult to incorporate it all. We are still working on week one material. We are making great progress with his play biting and he has virtually no inside pee/poop accidents. I am so proud of his recalls. We are working on down and we are working on heel with loose leash walking. We went through his training drills and he earned his dinner by working his drills. He will be ten weeks Sunday and per Hovan's chart we should be good to walk a mile then. We have been gradually increasing distance this week by adding a 100 feet or so each day on our walks. He is slow going out with lots of distractions but he loves heading home and then we work on leash pulling behavior because he likes to pull and dig for home. I seem to be the center of his world and he doesn't want to leave my feet. I love this because he keys on me and seems to pay pretty good attention to the cues I give. We had a retrieve session tonight and he is phenomenal. He loves retrieving as his favorite game. I still keep the sessions short but I think he would go all day non-stop. I love to explore the world through puppy senses and it is so fun to watch his day to day distractions. There is a palmetto bush that he loves to walk beneath and nip at the palms. A neighbor has a pile of dried out Palm fronds laying by the road for disposal pickup. Each day we pass the pile he loves to pounce on them and roll in them because they crunch noisily beneath him.


----------



## Panama Rob

It is so funny watching him grow. He gets so clumsy as his legs lengthen. He trips over himself often especially when he gets the zoomies. He gets bigger every day.


----------



## Panama Rob

This is similar to one of his earlier photos but I just love his smile.


----------



## Karen519

*Dakota*



Panama Rob said:


> I had a really long day at work today but looked forward to coming home to my little Dakota. We had a training session and he did great at all his games. I'm taking the Fenzi class and there is so much material to cover that it is difficult to incorporate it all. We are still working on week one material. We are making great progress with his play biting and he has virtually no inside pee/poop accidents. I am so proud of his recalls. We are working on down and we are working on heel with loose leash walking. We went through his training drills and he earned his dinner by working his drills. He will be ten weeks Sunday and per Hovan's chart we should be good to walk a mile then. We have been gradually increasing distance this week by adding a 100 feet or so each day on our walks. He is slow going out with lots of distractions but he loves heading home and then we work on leash pulling behavior because he likes to pull and dig for home. I seem to be the center of his world and he doesn't want to leave my feet. I love this because he keys on me and seems to pay pretty good attention to the cues I give. We had a retrieve session tonight and he is phenomenal. He loves retrieving as his favorite game. I still keep the sessions short but I think he would go all day non-stop. I love to explore the world through puppy senses and it is so fun to watch his day to day distractions. There is a palmetto bush that he loves to walk beneath and nip at the palms. A neighbor has a pile of dried out Palm fronds laying by the road for disposal pickup. Each day we pass the pile he loves to pounce on them and roll in them because they crunch noisily beneath him.
> 
> View attachment 638649


Rob: I've reliving having a puppy through your and Dakota's stories. Love them! He is a bright and beautiful boy!


----------



## Amystelter

Louie is 7.5 months old, I'd like to send him down to you to finish up on his training...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brianne

Dakota is so handsome! Love hearing of your adventures. What a lucky pair the two of you are - a match made in heaven!


----------



## tessmk

What a face!! I'm so completely in love with him.


----------



## Panama Rob

Amystelter said:


> Louie is 7.5 months old, I'd like to send him down to you to finish up on his training...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you for your confidence. I get a little anxious because I have never done competitions before. My experience level is virtually zero. Dakota and I are working on this connection where I teach/coach and he learns and performs. We both enjoy and look forward to this interaction so I think we can go far. The two of us have a lot of work to do to overcome my lack of knowledge. Our first class will probably be trying to achieve his Canine Good Citizen. I might enroll him in a puppy class through Pet Smart in a week or so. The problem I have with that is the quality and knowledge of the instructor. I'm not sure if I want to be taking direction from a high school age expert whose sole credentials is a two week pet trainer class but on the other hand I would love the opportunity to socialize him with other dogs so it may be worth while. I think I will go to a couple of stores and watch their trainers train and see if the class is something I want him to be part of.


----------



## Amystelter

Panama Rob said:


> Thank you for your confidence. I get a little anxious because I have never done competitions before. My experience level is virtually zero. Dakota and I are working on this connection where I teach/coach and he learns and performs. We both enjoy and look forward to this interaction so I think we can go far. The two of us have a lot of work to do to overcome my lack of knowledge. Our first class will probably be trying to achieve his Canine Good Citizen. I might enroll him in a puppy class through Pet Smart in a week or so. The problem I have with that is the quality and knowledge of the instructor. I'm not sure if I want to be taking direction from a high school age expert whose sole credentials is a two week pet trainer class but on the other hand I would love the opportunity to socialize him with other dogs so it may be worth while. I think I will go to a couple of stores and watch their trainers train and see if the class is something I want him to be part of.




Yeah, I was not impressed with the pet stores around here either and was lucky my daycare offered them. I learned so much from them. If it were me I'd get into some sort of group training, if only for the socialization aspect like you said.


----------



## Panama Rob

This photo was taken about ten minutes ago. I posted it in the action shots but also wanted it to be embedded in this thread too.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He's having a blast!


----------



## Panama Rob

Focus meets mat work. His training is really showing.


----------



## Karen519

*Dakota*

Just love the two pictures of Dakota! He sure is adorable!:wavey::wavey:


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota is now on K9 Data. 

Pedigree: Topbrass Dakota My Heart and Soul


----------



## Panama Rob

We went out to St Andrews State Park on the bay side today. Dakota loved the water but he also found some nasty, sandy dirt to dry himself in.


----------



## Panama Rob

Tonight tuckered out. He loves to keep his toys in his bed.


----------



## Amystelter

Panama Rob said:


> We went out to St Andrews State Park on the bay side today. Dakota loved the water but he also found some nasty, sandy dirt to dry himself in.




Can anyone audition?


----------



## JMME

I LOVE that picture of him rolling in the sand! Hahaha too funny


----------



## Panama Rob

Amystelter said:


> Can anyone audition?


Yes, anyone can audition...beware it is a dirty movie but it is rated G. Lots of walk on...ugh...roll on roles and they are casting for extras.


----------



## Panama Rob

Today I reached a lifetime milestone. I turned 50 years of age. All day it has been like sitting on Everest and enjoying the view. It has been a long climb to get here and now I get to walk down the other side. (Officially over the hill...LOL). After much of the celebrating, I took a lot of time just to spend with me and Dakota. We went out to the lake and he took the plunge and began swimming in the deeper water of his own volition this time. In this photo he has swiped my clicker and he is feeling large and in charge. I had to trade him a treat for it.


----------



## Panama Rob

Another clicker shot, there will be couple more. "Hey Dakota!!! Bring that back!!! Please!!!"


----------



## Panama Rob

Hey!!! You clicker swiper!!!


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota the wingman.


----------



## Panama Rob

One wet puppy


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota turns up the cute


----------



## Panama Rob

Taking the water like a boss


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota = E = MC^2


----------



## Panama Rob

He is loving the water


----------



## Panama Rob

I love the flying ears.


----------



## Panama Rob

I love this puppy


----------



## Panama Rob

Expend that energy little one


----------



## Panama Rob

Worn down sleeping with his head on his Wubba.


----------



## loveyrgolden

Wow Dakota looks so happy just being a typical [beautiful] cheeky golden retriever just doing what they love and growing up so fast


----------



## Wendy427

Lovin all the pics! And Happy Birthday!


----------



## Sweet Girl

More great pics - love the large and in charge.

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Panama Rob

He seems to be becoming a teenager. Sometimes he can give me such great focus but other times I get such attitude. He gets such great joy out of misbehavior. Loves to grab the tongue of my shoes as I am walking. Loved to wrap the leash around my legs and bite at my ankles. He takes his time going out on walks but wants to run and pull at the leash to get home when we are near home. I love him to pieces but he can be such a handful and other times such an angel. I guess he is perfect.


----------



## Panama Rob

It is so much fun having a dog again. Dakota performed amazing today in training and on his walk. I love being greeted by that over excited squirmy bundle of energy and love when I get home. I got a new T-Shirt today I am gonna wear when we start formal classes.


----------



## MotherofBrady

I have to say I am happy to hear that he can be a bit of a handful sometimes...my pup is a similar age and I was beginning to worry she was the only one who had a touch of evil in her! HA! They're so worth it though. Dakota is just a cutie and I completely relate to the joy and love you have for him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures of your little "Salty" Dog, he's getting so big. 
He's so darn cute.

Happy Birthday to you!
The t-shirt's great.


----------



## Amystelter

Bummer, couldn't retrieve the pics - tapatalk displays the torn icon?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Panama Rob

Today he really started to figure out the down command...his loose leash continues to improve. He knows sit, down, get on your mat....we've done some hand targeting. His recall is generally great although he has his moments. We are still working on the heel....he retrieves like crazy. He does voice his opinion often and he does have teen moments. He gets very stubborn and he gets set that he wants to do what he wants to do. I am enrolling him in puppy classes soon. I am gonna use Pet Smart.....they have a trainer that has years of experience training dogs and training hunting dogs. I sat through a class today that she taught just to get a feel for her experience and training methods and I am sold. The online classes and the book reading, training DVD's and the feedback here and my own experience can take me a long way but also need a coach and critical feedback of my own methods and a sounding board for training ideas. Dakota does love his misbehavior...he would love to tear things up if he could get to them including my shoes...he does love to bite and nip...generally I am the one most affected. He does mind his manners with meet and greets. I can't solve everything at once....I do note the bad behavior and then I try to scheme up ways to isolate and correct it....he is incredibly smart and he amazes me with the way he responds to training and absorbs his lessons. I think he loves to perform which will go a long way toward our objectives of competition. I devote three to four hours every evening to training and exercising him. He gets a lot of activity from me and then the weekends we try to do dog stuff too. I really look forward to spending the time with him.


----------



## Panama Rob

This was Dakota asleep this morning.


----------



## Panama Rob

While walking yesterday we found this tire rut where someone got stuck. Dakota was fascinated by it and wanted me to photograph him digging in it to make everyone think he dug the hole.


----------



## Panama Rob

Everyday he grabs this big stick and tries to carry it proudly as he trips over it.


----------



## Panama Rob

Once again he pounces and tramples on the dried up palm fronds.


----------



## Wendy427

I just love how excited he gets over everything!


----------



## wdadswell

Dakota is so adorable!! It's a wonderful puppy life! Love the tire rut dig out!


----------



## Panama Rob

Wendy427 said:


> I just love how excited he gets over everything!


I do too. His enthusiasm is like a fountain of youth for me. Tonight, I had to work late so we are just getting done with our walk. He would run excitedly from road reflector to road reflector trying to pick them from the pavement. There are surveyor flags in the neighborhood that he gets extremely excited about. There is a road killed lizard that is dried out he keeps wanting to get. He picked it up two days ago and I traded a treat for it. I was worried it might have poisons like a toad. He loves me completely and was beside himself with excitement when I came home tonight. I could almost walk him off leash because he wants to be near me at all times. His biggest misbehavior continues to be biting and nipping. I can live with it but I don't want it to be an adult game so we keep working. I haven't done the tether trick to try to train him yet...maybe this weekend. I brought him to bed this morning and he wanted to play and bite for over an hour. I finally had to return him to his expen. I can't get over how well he performs and how quickly he learns.


----------



## Panama Rob

He has so much energy...we just had a long walk so I found his off switch at the moment.


----------



## Amystelter

Panama Rob said:


> View attachment 641097
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While walking yesterday we found this tire rut where someone got stuck. Dakota was fascinated by it and wanted me to photograph him digging in it to make everyone think he dug the hole.




What a ham


----------



## Amystelter

Panama Rob said:


> I do too. His enthusiasm is like a fountain of youth for me. Tonight, I had to work late so we are just getting done with our walk. He would run excitedly from road reflector to road reflector trying to pick them from the pavement. There are surveyor flags in the neighborhood that he gets extremely excited about. There is a road killed lizard that is dried out he keeps wanting to get. He picked it up two days ago and I traded a treat for it. I was worried it might have poisons like a toad. He loves me completely and was beside himself with excitement when I came home tonight. I could almost walk him off leash because he wants to be near me at all times. His biggest misbehavior continues to be biting and nipping. I can live with it but I don't want it to be an adult game so we keep working. I haven't done the tether trick to try to train him yet...maybe this weekend. I brought him to bed this morning and he wanted to play and bite for over an hour. I finally had to return him to his expen. I can't get over how well he performs and how quickly he learns.




It killed me but my trainer said to never enter or leave the room with excitement (on your part) because it can in some cases lead to separation anxiety. It was the hardest thing to do because I was always so excited to see him. Just something I thought I'd pass on -


----------



## Panama Rob

Amystelter said:


> It killed me but my trainer said to never enter or leave the room with excitement (on your part) because it can in some cases lead to separation anxiety. It was the hardest thing to do because I was always so excited to see him. Just something I thought I'd pass on -


Awesome...Thanks. I don't know if I bring the excitement or he does upon entering the room. I try to wait until he is asleep or leave him something interactive when I leave the room.

When I walk him it is a paved road and now we do a loop just a tinge over a mile once per day. We take our time and explore at his whims mostly. I hope I'm not over doing his exercise/walk but he has a ton of energy and desire to play even when we are done. I do spend lots of time with him. He will be 11 weeks Sunday. We have slowly built up this distance. He does walk some of it in grass and sand. He is allowed to sniff, frolick and explore where I deem it is safe to do so.


----------



## Karen519

*Dakota*

Dakota is such a doll and I'm sure he loves his life with you. I would ask a vet or google, how far pups should walk.


----------



## Krissi2197

I went through this entire thread and it's making me super excited to pick my Cooper up in just a few short weeks! Dakota is a doll and I love his excitement about everything he comes across.

Cherish those puppy days! Apparently it doesn't last very long :3


----------



## Panama Rob

Karen519 said:


> Dakota is such a doll and I'm sure he loves his life with you. I would ask a vet or google, how far pups should walk.


I use the Hovan chart... Hovan Slow Growth exercise recommendations...he is not on the slow growth plan nutrition wise. We do take it slow.


----------



## Panama Rob

Krissi2197 said:


> I went through this entire thread and it's making me super excited to pick my Cooper up in just a few short weeks! Dakota is a doll and I love his excitement about everything he comes across.
> 
> Cherish those puppy days! Apparently it doesn't last very long :3


I do cherish these puppy days even when he is gnawing on me and nipping. I can't wait to see your photos of Cooper. The time passes quicker than you think.


----------



## Panama Rob

I worked with Dakota on retrieving tonight. We did his first ever doubles and he was right on. I did a few commands and he did good. We tried to walk and he became a complete teenager and took to engaging any and all distractions. He was unwalkable due to his constant distractions. We barely made it 150 yards before I decided to give him the night off. He was so wired I couldn't get a photo of him because he was in constant motion. He finally dozed and I got a photo.


----------



## Panama Rob

This photo taken a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Amystelter

Panama Rob said:


> I worked with Dakota on retrieving tonight. We did his first ever doubles and he was right on. I did a few commands and he did good. We tried to walk and he became a complete teenager and took to engaging any and all distractions. He was unwalkable due to his constant distractions. We barely made it 150 yards before I decided to give him the night off. He was so wired I couldn't get a photo of him because he was in constant motion. He finally dozed and I got a photo.
> 
> 
> View attachment 641610




What's the new chewy? Looks natural, not bleached. I'm still looking for alternatives for the typical rawhide. I'm down to a pair of tennis and do not dare bring out my flip flops. Lucy's over it but not the pup


----------



## Panama Rob

Amystelter said:


> What's the new chewy? Looks natural, not bleached. I'm still looking for alternatives for the typical rawhide. I'm down to a pair of tennis and do not dare bring out my flip flops. Lucy's over it but not the pup


He has a split antler, a water buffalo horn and two bully springs. I bought a box of 25 bully springs through chewy.com. They last him a long time and that box might get me through his teething phase with some to spare. He hardly ever plays with the antler. The water buffalo horn is hollow. I will fill it with kibble and seal the end with peanut butter. I hide that in his cage while he is out. He will storm into his cage to find any hidden treats when he comes inside. He is still on his first two bully springs. I have discarded one that he chewed down.


----------



## Panama Rob

I will not ever give him rawhide after reading about them on here and I bought a leather toy that I will not give him for fear of the chemicals used in manufacture


----------



## Panama Rob

Gosh!!! He gets so hyper sometimes it is hard to photo him. This was today.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

He is sooooooo cute!


----------



## jennretz

That might be favorite photo so far


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panama Rob

Snoring Dakota


----------



## Panama Rob

Once again Dakota and I went to the lake on Sunday. I love for him to continually get to play in the water and he is loving it. He is getting so big so fast. He is 11 weeks now....I've had him for four of those and he is already almost not a puppy anymore.


----------



## Panama Rob

He can be so disciplined and so on on some days and others he is going from one distraction to another.


----------



## Panama Rob

Look at how long and lanky he is getting.


----------



## jennretz

He is growing so fast and having the time of his life 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panama Rob

This is Dakota riding with my buddy Hal.


----------



## Panama Rob

jennretz said:


> He is growing so fast and having the time of his life
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I hope so. He sleeps with me at night. He is a problem biter when I lay down with him. At one point the biting was almost intolerable. I found the more I handle him the more he learns appropriate behavior. I just keep communicating with him and keep giving him love. When he sleeps with me he gets nearly all of my time except for my work time.....then all I do is talk about him....I know I am having the time of my life wrapping my life around him. 

It is funny that the biting is only at bed time. I feel him walking in the bed in the mornings just after daybreak. He leaves me alone and doesn't disturb me until he realizes I am awake. When he catches me looking at him or I speak to him then he joyously bounds over and playfully pounces on me. He is sleeping for six hour periods without potty breaks now. I still take him out every three hours except after midnight when he goes from midnight till six or six thirty.

Dakota, Hal and I went to a pet friendly restaurant for lunch yesterday then after the lake and play and a few errands, we were joined by Hal's wife and went to a different pet friendly restaurant for dinner. Tonight, Dakota and I went to Petsmart and Pet Supermarket. I want to acclimate him to being around people and distractions...and hopefully get him to focus on listening to me in places like that. He has picked up some bad habits of pulling against the leash to greet people and other dogs....we are going to work on appropriate behavior....I think we get a little better with stays and greetings and he could pass the CGC test. I think the exposure will go a long way when we get into competing.


----------



## Panama Rob

From Sunday at the lake.


----------



## Karen519

*Dakota*

I love each and every picture of Dakota. Hope you keep Dakota on a leash when he's in the water! We bought life jackets for Tucker and Tonka, for our pool, until we were VERY CONFIDENT they could swim. In a lake or ocean I would keep one on at all times, as they could drift out.

http://www.petsmart.com/dog/life-jackets-swimsuits/cat-36-catid-100075

https://www.chewy.com/b/dog-288?query=dog+life+jacket&gclid=CNupkOe1wMwCFQsDaQod8sIGlw

P.S. Love the video of Dakota snoring!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

He's getting big so fast, this first year they change so much and it literally flies by. 
The pictures are great, the video too cute.


----------



## Karen519

*Dakota*

How is Dakota doing?


----------



## Panama Rob

This a very short video from training yesterday


----------



## Panama Rob

Karen519 said:


> How is Dakota doing?


He is doing great. We are really getting to a tolerable point with the play biting. He still mouths but he doesn't bite hard. Puppy classes begin tomorrow morning. I think I have found a pretty good trainer for puppy classes. We have lots to work through but I think we have a great start. I think we are already at a level that if I can work on his greetings, canine and people and maybe stays depending on what they want in a stay that we are close to CGC level. He holds his stay while I get about five steps away at this point. Yesterday I had friends over while we were training and my neighbors dogs got loose. I left Dakota with one of my friends while I ran off to gather them up and get them back to my neighbor. Dakota held a sit and stay the entire time I was chasing other dogs and didn't budge...his leash was being held by a friend but his discipline for a nearly 12 week puppy was almost unbelievable.

Dakota went to dinner with us at a pet friendly restaurant last night and he was a huge hit with everyone. It is hard to work on his greetings when other people tend to encourage and reward bad manners. Everyone takes such delight in him and they all want to grab him and hug him. Most people ask permission and I need to ask them to wait until he sits calmly. There are things he and I have to work on but over all I think he is doing stellar.

I really work on wrapping my life and activities around him. When I make plans I make them to include him and seek out activities that we can do together. I am already gone most of the day at work...I hate to rob of him of the rest of the time that he can spend with me. 

We do puppy classes beginning tomorrow. If we were not doing that we would be going to a barn hunt to watch the games but our schedule conflicts with the other.

This was last night at the restaurant...an outdoor waterfront venue if I might add.


----------



## Wendy427

Such a good boy! You're doing so great with him!


----------



## Karen519

*Dakota*



Panama Rob said:


> He is doing great. We are really getting to a tolerable point with the play biting. He still mouths but he doesn't bite hard. Puppy classes begin tomorrow morning. I think I have found a pretty good trainer for puppy classes. We have lots to work through but I think we have a great start. I think we are already at a level that if I can work on his greetings, canine and people and maybe stays depending on what they want in a stay that we are close to CGC level. He holds his stay while I get about five steps away at this point. Yesterday I had friends over while we were training and my neighbors dogs got loose. I left Dakota with one of my friends while I ran off to gather them up and get them back to my neighbor. Dakota held a sit and stay the entire time I was chasing other dogs and didn't budge...his leash was being held by a friend but his discipline for a nearly 12 week puppy was almost unbelievable.
> 
> Dakota went to dinner with us at a pet friendly restaurant last night and he was a huge hit with everyone. It is hard to work on his greetings when other people tend to encourage and reward bad manners. Everyone takes such delight in him and they all want to grab him and hug him. Most people ask permission and I need to ask them to wait until he sits calmly. There are things he and I have to work on but over all I think he is doing stellar.
> 
> I really work on wrapping my life and activities around him. When I make plans I make them to include him and seek out activities that we can do together. I am already gone most of the day at work...I hate to rob of him of the rest of the time that he can spend with me.
> 
> We do puppy classes beginning tomorrow. If we were not doing that we would be going to a barn hunt to watch the games but our schedule conflicts with the other.
> 
> This was last night at the restaurant...an outdoor waterfront venue if I might add.
> 
> View attachment 644242


Dakota has a great Dad in you! I love that he can go to the waterfront restaurant with you!!


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Rob, that look says, "I like snapper and tuna and shrimp too Dad, and you did not share."


Max


----------



## Panama Rob

PrincessDaisy said:


> Rob, that look says, "I like snapper and tuna and shrimp too Dad, and you did not share."
> 
> 
> Max


It's a good point. I'll get him some salmon flavored treats next time. I did keep seeding the floor with bacon flavored treats. He would get a click and a treat for looking me in the eye. We are actually going back now.


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota had a very busy night of over stimulation and over indulgence at the restaurant. In retrospect it was too busy tonight and there were lots of people wanting to play with him and encouraging bad behavior. On the flip side, Dakota introduced me to every lady in the place as we had a constant flow of visitors to our table. He is totally spent from the night out....but wow he is some kind of wing man.


----------



## jennretz

Panama Rob said:


> View attachment 644330
> 
> 
> Dakota had a very busy night of over stimulation and over indulgence at the restaurant. In retrospect it was too busy tonight and there were lots of people wanting to play with him and encouraging bad behavior. On the flip side, Dakota introduced me to every lady in the place as we had a constant flow of visitors to our table. He is totally spent from the night out....but wow he is some kind of wing man.




That is so funny! My step-son has asked to watch Duke before because he said he's a chick magnet!!! LOL


----------



## Panama Rob

Seriously someone could open a puppy rental stand right beside the mopeds and wave runners on the beach here. lol. The girls would rent them because they love puppies and the guys would rent them because girls love and can't resist puppies.

Dakota had his first puppy training class today. We were the only dog there so the trainer is moving us to Tuesday Night to get more socialization. We showed up and Dakota completely lost his treat motivation. We did work on people and dog greetings by walking the store. The trainer did note some resource guarding behavior that I had never picked up on....so we have that to work on. I have also let my crate training slip as he uses the ex pen so much so I have to make sure I reinstate the crate into his daily regimen.

He is changing so fast and every day it is like I have a different dog with different levels of attention and motivation. His retrieving is regressing a bit too as he runs back to the thrower but then wants to play keep away with the bumper. I have to keep him on a long line for that. When he wants to behave he can be stellar but he is very prone to puppy distractions and that Dakota wants to do what Dakota wants to do attitude. We are also going to aggressively train not to bite after his resource guarding episode today.

It is really hard to get appropriate greeting in meeting people as many people just dive right in without asking to pet him or otherwise encourage inappropriate behavior with petting and play. I try to ask people to make him sit and only pet him while he sits and plays appropriately. If have time I will ask them to help me train him and then give them those guidelines but some people just won't listen so meeting strangers becomes a mixed bag.


----------



## Panama Rob

12 weeks of age tomorrow. 19.01 pounds today....the trainer thinks I might need to increase his food. I have a schedule I think I'll use and post later to gradually increase to 4 cups at 6 mos. I will run it by my vet on Tuesday to see that he approves.


----------



## Krissi2197

Panama Rob said:


> It is really hard to get appropriate greeting in meeting people as many people just dive right in without asking to pet him or otherwise encourage inappropriate behavior with petting and play. I try to ask people to make him sit and only pet him while he sits and plays appropriately. If have time I will ask them to help me train him and then give them those guidelines but some people just won't listen so meeting strangers becomes a mixed bag.


It really grinds my gears when people just come up to your dog and pet them without even ASKING FIRST. Like. Whenever I see a dog walking down the street or in Petco or something I always always always ask the owner if I can pet them first because it's respectful to do.

God forbid the dog (not your dog specifically ofc) is aggressive towards strangers and somebody just walks up to them and starts petting them and they get their hand snapped off. 

That's honestly the thing I'm worried about most when I get my pup. I'm worried people will just pet him without asking me first, and let him jump all over them, not wait for him to sit before petting him, etc. It'll really screw up the training and give him really bad habits that won't be as cute when he's 70 pounds. -.-


----------



## Panama Rob

One of Dakota's brothers was 18 pounds on 5/4 so he is right there with his brother.


----------



## Panama Rob

Krissi2197 said:


> It really grinds my gears when people just come up to your dog and pet them without even ASKING FIRST. Like. Whenever I see a dog walking down the street or in Petco or something I always always always ask the owner if I can pet them first because it's respectful to do.
> 
> God forbid the dog (not your dog specifically ofc) is aggressive towards strangers and somebody just walks up to them and starts petting them and they get their hand snapped off.
> 
> That's honestly the thing I'm worried about most when I get my pup. I'm worried people will just pet him without asking me first, and let him jump all over them, not wait for him to sit before petting him, etc. It'll really screw up the training and give him really bad habits that won't be as cute when he's 70 pounds. -.-



You are absolutely right with that. I try to head them off first and ask them, "Can you help me with his training? Wait till he sits and is calm to pet him and only pet/play with him while he is seated and responding accordingly." As a trainer I have to work with him with cooperative and noncooperative people so there in is the challenge. Dogs would be so much easier to train if we had complete control of their environment. The times that I am not in control can be beneficial too because I can identify issues that need correction and then set about figuring out how to fix what I am seeing. Sometimes I can fix issues by figuring out how to control the environment like being a better communicator with people where I am correcting me or the environment and not necessarily changing what I'm doing to the pup.


----------



## Panama Rob

This was today's only photo so far. It is not the best as it was taken just after sunset but note his new pirate themed leash.


----------



## Panama Rob

It was so funny. Dakota sleeps with me but he never disturbs me until I wake up. His morning feeding is generally 6 am. I woke up at 5:45 a.m. and he is sitting Sphinx like six inches from my face staring at me. As soon as he saw me open my eyes he got all excited and started licking my nose. LOL


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota and I got to visit a friend vacationing in the area today.


----------



## Panama Rob

He displayed some awesome puppy behavior.


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota discovered on his own that leaping into the swimming pool is great fun. He did this several times and then we went to lunch at Salty Sue's which is a fabulous pet friendly restaraunt. There were several other dogs there and Dakota displayed great restraint by greeting the dogs and their owners politely.


----------



## Panama Rob

He was pretty well tuckered out when we were done.


----------



## Karen519

*Dakota*



Panama Rob said:


> View attachment 644330
> 
> 
> Dakota had a very busy night of over stimulation and over indulgence at the restaurant. In retrospect it was too busy tonight and there were lots of people wanting to play with him and encouraging bad behavior. On the flip side, Dakota introduced me to every lady in the place as we had a constant flow of visitors to our table. He is totally spent from the night out....but wow he is some kind of wing man.


I am sure that Dakota is a chick magnet! What a doll. As far as how much to feed him, I would ask your vet. I know that puppies get different foods and different amounts than adult dogs.


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota went to the vet and to puppy class today. I was not impressed with the puppy class. There was eight dogs there. It was rather chaotic. Dakota weighed in twice today. 23 lb at the vet and 20 lb at Petsmart. Vet is very happy with him.


----------



## Karen519

*Dakota*

Dakota is a beautiful pup!!!


----------



## Wendy427

Dakota has such a sweet face. He's looking at you saying, "Dad, can we please try a different puppy class?" If you decide to stick with it, hopefully it won't be as chaotic next time.


----------



## Amystelter

Panama Rob said:


> View attachment 645538
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dakota went to the vet and to puppy class today. I was not impressed with the puppy class. There was eight dogs there. It was rather chaotic. Dakota weighed in twice today. 23 lb at the vet and 20 lb at Petsmart. Vet is very happy with him.




Did he poop I between destinations, lol!


----------



## Panama Rob

Amystelter said:


> Did he poop I between destinations, lol!



Lol!!! Maybe!!! I think it was the difference in the scales. It might of been the weight of all that knowledge he gained in puppy class. Lol


----------



## Panama Rob

This was today's picture.


----------



## Panama Rob

We are going to stick with the class. I think I am going to seek out a different venue for our training. I am not sure we are good or appropriate progress where we are at. I think I can do much better on my ow and through Fenzi. I know he is capable of learning beyond my capabilities as a trainer.


----------



## Panama Rob

I am worried with the forum change that some of our members may decide to leave the forum. If any of you guys want to connect on Facebook I am Robert Jones, Panama City Beach, Fl. I would be honored to accept your friend requests. My avatar has me standing at the helm of a sailboat. You don't have to be leaving the forum to send me a friend request. I'll accept it even if you are staying to.....if I gotta....;-)


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Those Topbrass dogs are beautiful, functional and well put together. Have long admired them from the Cotton days.

Max


----------



## Amystelter

Panama Rob said:


> I am worried with the forum change that some of our members may decide to leave the forum. If any of you guys want to connect on Facebook I am Robert Jones, Panama City Beach, Fl. I would be honored to accept your friend requests. My avatar has me standing at the helm of a sailboat. You don't have to be leaving the forum to send me a friend request. I'll accept it even if you are staying to.....if I gotta....;-)




I'm with you Rob, please don't leave. Your knowledge, expertise, and passion for these dogs are invaluable! I think it just feels like someone came into you house to remodel and didn't check to see what colors you liked. In time I think the bugs will be worked out and navigation will become easier.

Fb is nice but it creates a different dynamic and I have become fond of this one. Hang in there old timers, we newbies need you-


----------



## Panama Rob

Amystelter said:


> I'm with you Rob, please don't leave. Your knowledge, expertise, and passion for these dogs are invaluable! I think it just feels like someone came into you house to remodel and didn't check to see what colors you liked. In time I think the bugs will be worked out and navigation will become easier.
> 
> Fb is nice but it creates a different dynamic and I have become fond of this one. Hang in there old timers, we newbies need you-


I'm staying here. That's a great analogy about the remodel. I hate to loose the knowledge base of those that aren't happy and are leaving. Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## SandyGold

Panama Rob said:


> I am worried with the forum change that some of our members may decide to leave the forum. If any of you guys want to connect on Facebook I am Robert Jones, Panama City Beach, Fl. I would be honored to accept your friend requests. My avatar has me standing at the helm of a sailboat. You don't have to be leaving the forum to send me a friend request. I'll accept it even if you are staying to.....if I gotta....;-)


I miss the yellow boards, or should I say gold! I was locked out for a while, not remembering my password. Not sure why the change, but I'm sure we will get used to the new look!

Dakota is growing so quickly! Sorry you aren't thrilled with the training class...hopefully you will get something out of it to make it worth your time and money.


----------



## Steve in Orlando

I've been here since 2011 (lurking most of that time) and have found this to be Oneida the best resources around for Goldens. Now that I'm less than 10 days from picking up my new puppy I be counting on the advice from this group. The look doesn't affect any of that.


----------



## Kalhayd

Dakota couldn't be any cuter! Love that sweet face!


----------



## Our3dogs

Totally understand your response regarding the first day of puppy class. In all the years I have been taking the dogs to training, no matter what level the class, the first session or two is very chaotic. It definitely settles down. What I also have found, is many times owners show up for the first class or so and then get busy and don't make it back. The one's who really want to learn end up staying and the class gets into a nice flow. Even if I do not feel I will learn a lot, just having the puppy in that type of situation is always a training tool in itself. Good luck!


----------



## Panama Rob

Our3dogs said:


> Totally understand your response regarding the first day of puppy class. In all the years I have been taking the dogs to training, no matter what level the class, the first session or two is very chaotic. It definitely settles down. What I also have found, is many times owners show up for the first class or so and then get busy and don't make it back. The one's who really want to learn end up staying and the class gets into a nice flow. Even if I do not feel I will learn a lot, just having the puppy in that type of situation is always a training tool in itself. Good luck!


That was my primary objective was to get him acclimated to going to train at places where there are other people and dogs. I changed his training up today. Normally I use his evening feeding as training treats then we walk. Tonight we walked and trained along the way. I would click and reward him for eye contact and we worked on responding to his name. I was really surprised he responded enthusiastically several times when I thought he wouldn't. I jackpotted him on those. 

He showed out and pulled heavily at the end. I combatted this by forcing him to walk the other way. I then started treating the heck out of him before he could pull. He would start out to go ahead of me and while he was alongside I would click and treat. It seemed to be working a little bit ax he became interested in the treats and kind of forgot about pulling.


----------



## Panama Rob

This photo was from Tuesday.

Oops. Didn't realize I had already posted that one. Sorry about the duplicate. I don't see a delete option


----------



## Panama Rob

This was today. He is growing so fast and has such personality.


----------



## Panama Rob

This was another today.


----------



## Wendy427

Amystelter said:


> I'm with you Rob, please don't leave. Your knowledge, expertise, and passion for these dogs are invaluable! I think it just feels like someone came into you house to remodel and didn't check to see what colors you liked. In time I think the bugs will be worked out and navigation will become easier.
> 
> Fb is nice but it creates a different dynamic and I have become fond of this one. Hang in there old timers, we newbies need you-


I appreciate your kind words, too, Amy! I suppose I could be considered an "old-timer", but I'm sticking around using the classic GRF look. Just love goldens so much and learning so much about them, too!


----------



## wdadswell

I'm not an old timer here-but I like the old way too and sticking to the classic as well. I love your daily pictures Rob! Dakota is such a cutie!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Hope all of you will hang in there, the Tech Team is working really hard to take care of the "kinks" with the new layout. 

I so enjoy seeing the pictures of Dakota, your updates about him and your adventures.


----------



## Kim1607

Panama Rob said:


> View attachment 645538
> 
> 
> Dakota went to the vet and to puppy class today. I was not impressed with the puppy class. There was eight dogs there. It was rather chaotic. Dakota weighed in twice today. 23 lb at the vet and 20 lb at Petsmart. Vet is very happy with him.



What exactly didn't you like? George and I start Sunday at Petsmart. There are two other Golden puppies in there and I've met the trainer.


----------



## G-bear

I have been watching Dakota grow since you began posting (the "puppy pinwheel" before you even know which one would be your boy) and I have to say he is growing up to be a very handsome boy. I love the last picture you posted today. You can see what an enthusiastic little guy he is. He is clearly telling you, "Come on, dad! Let's GO!" So cute!


----------



## Panama Rob

Kim1607 said:


> What exactly didn't you like? George and I start Sunday at Petsmart. There are two other Golden puppies in there and I've met the trainer.


I have been taking Fenzi classes and reading and trying to gain as much knowledge as possible. My confidence in the Petsmart trainer is not completely there right now. Dakota is pretty advanced for a beginner. There is not much that I have learned from the first two classes that I felt benefited us. I might be the one that is up tight about everything. I want him to do appropriate greetings but as I try to introduce him appropriately I see his inappropriate behavior being rewarded. One of the things we do is walk him through the store and introduce him to people. He is supposed to sit to be greeted. There may be two other employees in the store that understand what appropriate greeting behavior is and by the time they have greeted all seven dogs twice....well...he doesn't get enough repetition. When I approach someone else to ask...my dialog is like this...while they are eager to pet him and he is eager pulling toward them..."Hi, can you help me train my pup? Can you ask him to sit to be petted and only pet him while he is sitting?" By this time many people have ignored me and are already engaged in petting and fussing over him or they ask him to sit which he does and they start petting him and he resumes trying to climb all over them in his puppy exuberance. Or they have a dog and things are worse. In class the person beside gave his pup full leash to come over to play with Dakota during the lecture. I tried to hold him for a while but he would squirm to go play so I really couldn't listen to the lecture portion. We did not do any real drills so I didn't really think I came away with much other than his exposure to lots of dogs and people most of which I felt was kind of out of control and encouraged the wrong behavior. I would love the social aspects if he had free play time with other pups but we didn't have that either. Of the hour long class, we only had maybe three minutes of the instructor's time individually. 

The very first class we went to was different as Dakota and I were the only ones there but we still didn't come away with much. It may be that her methods don't really connect with the Fenzi things we are doing. I would like to see them run training drills with us reinforce positive obedience behaviors. I am not seeing that with this trainer.

When I first signed up she was insisting that we start with puppy classes over the beginner class. When it turned out we were the only ones in the puppy class on Saturday then she said, "You should just come to our beginner class on Tuesdays"

I am kind of scattered with my thoughts on this but the only thing I have brought away from two hours of class is to try work on sit for greeting....and we are not getting much instructor feedback.

I plan on working on doing other training and maybe even with Petsmart but maybe with a different trainer...I doubt I'll use this trainer again as of now. I might change my mind as this class progresses but if it ended now I would not use this trainer again. We have four classes left to go with her.

My experience might be different if basic skills was all I was after and I was not taking other classes at the same time. My dissatisfaction with the class and trainer may be self induced. Please use your own judgement with your class and let me know what you think about the class.


----------



## Panama Rob

G-bear said:


> I have been watching Dakota grow since you began posting (the "puppy pinwheel" before you even know which one would be your boy) and I have to say he is growing up to be a very handsome boy. I love the last picture you posted today. You can see what an enthusiastic little guy he is. He is clearly telling you, "Come on, dad! Let's GO!" So cute!


Thank you G-bear. I really love sharing my experience with him on here and just chronicling my experience and his growth. I love the little guy so much and he makes my life so much better. He brings so much enjoyment and enriches my life fully. I feed off of his exuberance. Thank you for following along with us.


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota was so full of negative energy today and I felt spent after a long work week. He was a handful. We walked a different route and he is trying to eat dead roadkill toads, candy wrappers, etc. I am having to be constantly vigilant. We did not get in much training. The only picture I have today was when he took a five minute breather while we were walking to take in the sights and sounds.


----------



## jennretz

He's going to be such a wonderful dog with all this training you're investing upfront. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panama Rob

jennretz said:


> He's going to be such a wonderful dog with all this training you're investing upfront.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My lack of experience and our ambitions and the diversity of our endeavors is our biggest limiting factor. He already is a wonderful dog and we so much enjoy our time together. We have already won by our standards.


----------



## Panama Rob

Today we are going to be photo heavy. We did our first water retrieves today. He will be 13 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## Panama Rob

When we got to the lake there was a lady sitting by the water and she took great interest in Dakota.


----------



## Panama Rob

She noticed his check cord and she told him, "You must be here for training". She offered me a training bumper from her truck and told me her husband trains retrievers.


----------



## Panama Rob

She came over to watch him work and I bragged about my boy. He has only ever retrieved one bumper (I just got them). Everything else has been paint rollers. I had him sit and he stared me straight in the eye with complete focus. Coiled energy in puppy skin.


----------



## Panama Rob

With our audience watching in anticipation and Dakota completely focused and in a sit, I threw the bumper. It splashed enticingly in the water and I pointed to release the hound. "Dakota!" I yelled....and my magnificent pup sat rigid still staring me in the eye oblivious to the thrown bumper. "He didn't see it" I chuckled. He sat rigid staring me in the eye as I teased him with the second bumper and I sent it arcing out beside the first. "Dakota" was my yell eager to see him chasing after it.....Nothing...my magnificent pup still held his sit staring me in the eye. I tossed my final bumper toward the lake..."Dakota!!!" Not a muscle moved as he stared me in the eye and our feminine audience member looked on with humor. I stood up and started toward the water mumbling embarrassed about Dakota teaching me to fetch. Suddenly he noted the fallen bumpers and he took off at full sprint splashing through the water and snagged a bumper and ran to my hand and released the bumper and turned and sprinted out for a second...he did a slight shopping spree looking at both bumpers momentarily and then he brought the second bumper to hand and turned and took off for the third....astonishing me....his first water retrieve was only going to be a single but ended up as a kind of blind triple. I think we impressed our audience member...I was astonished and impressed.


----------



## G-bear

I am impressed! Good job Dakota (and Rob)! Great pictures also


----------



## Panama Rob

We did about 12 or 13 retrieves. He made some puppy mistakes but I was very happy with what we got. He tried to play keep away with the bumper a couple of times. We had a good day. We came home and walked a little over a mile still working to build him to 1 1/2 miles. Our limiting factor has been darkness. He tries to eat everything from road killed toads to candy wrappers to who knows what so I have to be ever vigilant.

I would love to train him primarily for field trials but there is not a lot of training opportunities close by....and I have no experience so I have to teach myself to perform and handle him as well. We are looking at agility and obedience and barn hunts for convenience. If nothing else, we are having a blast doing the things we are doing.


----------



## Panama Rob

Note the pirate leash in the last photo. Arrrrggghhh!!!


----------



## Panama Rob

This was a video of one of his retrieves. We still have a lot to work on but I'm happy with progress.


----------



## Panama Rob

On our walk tonight he found a bottle...hopefully empty...of five hour energy that he wanted to eat. I was like..."oh no you don't!!! You are absolutely NOT eating that!!!" He already think his name is North Dakota...he just thinks I call him No Dakota for short.


----------



## Panama Rob

Talk about how fast he grows....he slept with me last night and he initiates his little wrestling play session before we sleep. Well, he did another when we woke up and I swear he seemed to bigger after he woke up than before he went to sleep. He is growing so fast!!!


----------



## Wendy427

Just lovin all your and Dakota's adventures! He's such a cutie-pie!


----------



## Panama Rob

I have a couple of more photos from Saturday.


----------



## Panama Rob

I can't believe that the tiny little puppy from a month ago has already gotten this big.


----------



## Kalhayd

Panama Rob said:


> [iurl="http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=647297&d=1463364363"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> I can't believe that the tiny little puppy from a month ago has already gotten this big.


Cuteness overload!


----------



## lkw626

Panama Rob said:


> [iurl="http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=647297&d=1463364363"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> I can't believe that the tiny little puppy from a month ago has already gotten this big.


So So So CUTE! enjoy the smallness while it lasts they grow so fast!


----------



## Krissi2197

His smile is precious. He's growing up so quickly!!


----------



## Panama Rob

Krissi2197 said:


> His smile is precious. He's growing up so quickly!!


I can't wait until your Gotcha Day. Dakota's growth is startling fast. Just think in about eight short weeks your pup will be this size.


----------



## Amystelter

Panama Rob said:


> View attachment 647289
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple of more photos from Saturday.




Like the bandana. I was shopping online yesterday and saw some at zazzle. Check it out. They had a few with constellations and I thought of Dakotas story -

Great job training, I am envious of your energy!


----------



## gold4me

Dakota has such a happy cute face!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Dakota*



lkw626 said:


> So So So CUTE! enjoy the smallness while it lasts they grow so fast!


Dakota is a doll! Love the bandana!00


----------



## Sweet Girl

He has such a great smile! :grin2:


----------



## Kim1607

*Rob Petsmart training*

Rob, George and I went to our first class. There were only three of us and all were goldens. Since the class was so small we got plenty of individual attention. I liked the trainer, I had met him before. 

I looked at Fenzi but nothing was starting any time soon.


----------



## Panama Rob

Kim1607 said:


> Rob, George and I went to our first class. There were only three of us and all were goldens. Since the class was so small we got plenty of individual attention. I liked the trainer, I had met him before.
> 
> I looked at Fenzi but nothing was starting any time soon.


I'm glad it works for you. I think that maybe our Petsmart class is too big with 7 dogs. The next Fenzi semester starts on June 1. I don't think I'm taking a class this semester as I still have too much unfinished material to work on.


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota and I had a rough night training. He is not wanting to listen tonight. I ended up disengaging from him during training in frustration at his stubbornness. I walked inside and left him in the yard for a few minutes then I came out and re engaged with the training. I tried to keep it very simple and went back to basics. I think he was getting frustrated too. We did our walk and he did not have a good walk. He was constantly trying to pull and fight the leash. He would buck and spin and try to slip the collar. I would fuss at him for misbehaving. I was constantly stopping and backing up and walking the opposite way to try to correct him...I was also constantly giving him the aaannnnhhhhtttt correction.

He would whine and bark in frustration. At one time I felt really bad that he was having such a rough night and called him over just to love on him. I think he needed that and maybe I did too.

We did have one awesome recall when I had him out off leash and he started to wander over into the neighbor's yard. His recall was immediate and he came on the run. I jackpotted that behavior and gave lots of praise. He is growing so rapidly and his little personality changes as rapidly as his body does. I want him to win and succeed in training at about 90% and tonight we were no where close to that so we ended up fighting with each other. I did the one all stop and just spent some time loving on him to try to overcome both our frustrations. Do any of you have days or trainings where it is one frustration after another? How do you handle those?


----------



## Krissi2197

I have no advice for ya, but I know this happens with a lot of dog when they hit that teenager stage. Hopefully he gets over it soon.


----------



## Panama Rob

All I can do is love him. The way he is going I'm afraid I'm going to find him hanging with some strays down at the convenience store trying to get strangers to buy him beer and cigarettes. Afraid he might come home with a tattoo and body piercing. He is a full rebel tonight. I knew I shouldn't have let him go out wearing that bandana Sunday.


----------



## Amystelter

You are doing awesome training, he's a puppy and it just takes time. I think you did the best thing for him and you! Patience and time. It will be no time and you'll be posting ribbons!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota today....


----------



## Karen519

*Dakota*

Dakota is a doll face! 0

He is one Loved little boy!!:smile2:


----------



## Panama Rob

What a difference a day makes. I'm wondering sometimes if my training is even getting through to him. We walked in to Petsmart tonight and the trainer was talking to a lady that was leaving. Dakota went up a little behind her and sat very politely waiting to be greeted. I was stunned at what I was seeing from my stubborn child. The trainer never noticed him but he was on his P's and Q's and he made me proud tonight. He was very vocal during training but he did exceptional. I really enjoyed the training class tonight and we both got some very important lessons and information. Attached are some puppy socialization photos.

I call this first one, "One Through the Wickets"


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota and his buddy Zeke.


----------



## Panama Rob

He is a handful


----------



## Panama Rob

I love this dog.


----------



## G-bear

OMG he is just too cute. Love the pictures. And good job sitting politely, Dakota. Your dad was really proud tonight!!! But don't be too perfect...he kinda likes it when you're a little guy just full of the devil too


----------



## Karen519

*Dakota*



Panama Rob said:


> View attachment 647833
> 
> 
> I love this dog.


We all love Dakota, too! 00 Tell him we are all proud of him!
How impressive-you are doing lots of hard work with him!!


----------



## Kalhayd

He just keeps getting cuter & cuter! Love that he was such a polite boy! Yay, Dakota, you're learning!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Sounds like all your dedication to his training is really paying off. :smile2: What a good boy he is.


----------



## Ksdenton

Ok so I just spent an extended amount of time not getting my work done but reading trough this thread. SO DANG CUTE!!
Dakota is adorable and I love hearing of his personality. Does he have white on his nose? I can't tell if it's lighting or lighter hairs. It's so cute. 
I'm in Central FL and take my goldens to my moms lake however one of mine always gets a skin irritation afterwards that ends him in the vets office. Never fun. I'm nervous about trying out another lake because of the gators. I've lived here all my life and swam in all types of waters but I'm terrified of my pups being in water that gators are in. The beach/ocean has been good though as it hasn't bothered Bentley's skin.


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota does have a patch of white on his nose and left rear paw. We had a quick trip we had to do the last two days. I'm very concerned about gators too. I'm very careful about the water I let him play in. Speaking of gators we saw a few today but Dakota was not even allowed out on a leash where they were at.


----------



## Panama Rob

We have some very real dangers to water loving dogs in this area of the world.


----------



## Ksdenton

Panama Rob said:


> View attachment 648401
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have some very real dangers to water loving dogs in this area of the world.



Yes we do. I'm typically not an overly fearful person but you hear stories of attacks and animals are often victims of gators. 
Dakota is really adorable and I look forward to more of his adventures. Has he been in salt water yet? If not a warning, make sure he has plenty of potty opportunity before loading into the car to head home afterwards. Ours ingested a bit of salt water apparently and had a blowout on the ride home. It does a mess to their digestive system. Yikes!


----------



## Panama Rob

Yes he has been in salt and brackish water. No problems yet as far as blow outs.


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota as we were staying at a pet friendly Red Roof Inn or as Dakota calls it the Red Woof Inn. They were awesome to us.


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Just been catching up with this thread. Dakota is an awesome character. Sounds like he is learning as fast as he is growing.
Love him.


----------



## Panama Rob

I worked most of the day today and came in exhausted so Dakota did not get his normal training. We did an unstructured play session tonight...I generally have a lesson plan of things to work on but tonight was all about just playing and having fun so we played tug of war and chased a tennis ball. He really surprised me with the tennis ball. We have never worked on retrieving tennis balls. I have always retrieved him in a hallway so he had to return to me or on a check cord. Tonight he went crazy over the tennis ball and every retrieve was returned to hand and eagerly given to me to throw again. I'm so proud of my little guy.

He is exhausted now


----------



## Panama Rob

I have been wanting to ease him into experiencing gunfire so He doesn't have anxiety. Tonight someone started shooting fireworks. I noticed he was scared a bit and looked around with his ears back but I reassured him and he seemed to handle the booms well. We have a lot of people shooting fireworks here so I hope I can get him to adjust well. The holidays are coming so are the fireworks around here.


----------



## Krissi2197

Panama Rob said:


> I have been wanting to ease him into experiencing gunfire so He doesn't have anxiety. Tonight someone started shooting fireworks. I noticed he was scared a bit and looked around with his ears back but I reassured him and he seemed to handle the booms well. We have a lot of people shooting fireworks here so I hope I can get him to adjust well. The holidays are coming so are the fireworks around here.


Hopefully this will help him get used to thunder as well.


----------



## Panama Rob

He was startled by the fireworks and he was startled by lightning a few mornings ago. We were inside during a nasty thunderstorm over at the Okefenokee Swamp a few days ago. He seemed to do okay with each experience. He doesn't show the extreme signs of anxiety that K.C. had. I have thought about playing a thunderstorm simulator app and maybe a gunfire app to acclimate him so I can control the volume. Someone told me that I could use two small pieces of 2x4 to slap together during tosses instead of a blank gun.


----------



## Panama Rob

Got a few photos from water retrieves today.


----------



## Panama Rob

I loved this shot.


----------



## Panama Rob

This was another of my favorites from the day.


----------



## Panama Rob

One more for the day. He worked really hard for me today.


----------



## Panama Rob

One more


----------



## Panama Rob

We worked on basics again tonight. I feel like he gets kind of bored with basics and gets sloppy. I am not quite sure how to make him stay sharp but we are working.


----------



## Panama Rob

I keep learning how to teach him as we move ahead. He generally responds very well. We just signed up for Nosework 101 through Fenzi so maybe I can challenge him a bit moving forward.


----------



## Panama Rob

He loves to hold the control end of the leash and then play tug.


----------



## Panama Rob

A funny Dakota story here. We live in Panama City Beach...a famous or infamous party town. Tonight we are walking down the street and Dakota and I simulaniously noticed a pair of women's underwear in the grass by the road. I try to pull him away but he lunges and despite my efforts he claims his prize. He is prancing around ecstatically and Shaking his head proudly showing off his prize. I am shouting No!!! And yelling "Drop It!!!" This only makes him more proud as he has something yucky and embarrassing and I am reluctant to touch the things. Finally, I dip into my treat bag and toss a handful of treats on the ground and he drops the panties and I kick them away finally able to keep him away from them. Some of the neighbors observed our panty dance and were laughing hard at us and commented to me about it even suggesting I get Dakota to gargle with Listerine when I get him home. I am afraid with the treats I may have rewarded his behavior and now he will try to steal panties but the reward did serve the purpose of getting him to let go.


----------



## Wendy427

LOL that IS a funny story!


----------



## laprincessa

Panama Rob said:


> View attachment 649473
> 
> 
> He loves to hold the control end of the leash and then play tug.


Max still does this. I tell him to take me for a walk and he does, it's pretty cute.
The best time was when he took the leash and walked a dog we were babysitting home. And of course, no camera on me!


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota was eyeing the Finch cage at PetSmart tonight. He wanted to get in there and have some puppy fun. Them birds are in his blood.


----------



## Amystelter

Panama Rob said:


> View attachment 649785
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dakota was eyeing the Finch cage at PetSmart tonight. He wanted to get in there and have some puppy fun. Them birds are in his blood.




Don't let him near! Did you read Dee an dum's fate?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Panama Rob

Amystelter said:


> Don't let him near! Did you read Dee an dum's fate?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I did and I won't.


----------



## Panama Rob

Wendy427 said:


> LOL that IS a funny story!


The funny thing is that the material I am reading tells me that I need to be more interesting to the dog than the distractions in the environment. One of the trainers described how she was trying to train and the dog and the dog wanted to sniff horse poop so she said she had to learn to become more interesting than horse poop. I never thought I'd have to become more interesting than women's underwear....I think it would be easier to be more interesting than horse poop. Gosh!!!! This is a tall order. :-D


----------



## Karen519

*Dakota*

Dakota is such a cutie!


----------



## my4goldens

Been meaning to tell you this, I think your puppy is adorable. I see he is from Topbrass. Gotta love those Topbrass puppies, I have had three, two girls and a boy. Lost my Tess 5 years ago, lost our Libby in February. Tugg is now 4, and makes us laugh every day.


----------



## Wendy427

Panama Rob said:


> The funny thing is that the material I am reading tells me that I need to be more interesting to the dog than the distractions in the environment. One of the trainers described how she was trying to train and the dog and the dog wanted to sniff horse poop so she said she had to learn to become more interesting than horse poop. I never thought I'd have to become more interesting than women's underwear....I think it would be easier to be more interesting than horse poop. Gosh!!!! This is a tall order. :-D


ROFL here! Guess you're going to have to triple the value of Dakota's treats!:laugh:


----------



## G-bear

Rob, taking Wendy's comment a step further...you may need to start carrying filet mignon in your pockets.


----------



## Karen519

*Rob*

Rob

How is Dakota doing?


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota is doing great. He really helped me out with my brother's dog passing. I'm going to be posting some pics. We went to the beach for the first time just after sunset last evening. He was a bundle of overstimulation. He loved all the people and the sand and the surf. I have pics to post over the last few days.









Dakota on the beach for the first time


----------



## Panama Rob

He played in the surf and was a little overzealous. He tried to get the zoomies on a six foot leash. He was very very happy digging in the sand and playing in the surf. He was wet and under the AC so I covered him in a towel. He exhausted himself quickly with all the overstimulation.


----------



## Panama Rob

We stopped off at DQ on the way home. They have a dog friendly outside area. He got a pup cup of ice cream...a very rare treat and his first time with ice cream. He couldn't believe that he had that to himself. He is so used to me taking all the good stuff that he finds away from him.


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota just excited to be hanging out. He is getting a lot of extra love and appreciation this weekend.


----------



## Panama Rob

This is a funny photo to me. I have a new digital camera I'm trying rather than using cell phone. He was hearing the camera shutter click and this is his confused face wondering why he is getting a click but no treat.


----------



## Wendy427

Such a sweetie! Just love all his expressions!


----------



## Panama Rob

One more Dakota photo.


----------



## Indyfurkiddos

He's so cute!!! I can't believe how big he's gotten!


----------



## Karen519

*Rob*

Rob

I love all of the pictures of Dakota. He sure never has a dull moment with you. Our Tucker and Tonka love the Frosty Paws doggie ice cream, you can buy at the grocery store. They even try to eat the cup, so I have to snatch it away from them! So very sorry about your brother's dog, Butch!!


----------



## Krissi2197

How old is he now? He's gotten so big!


----------



## Kalhayd

Panama Rob said:


> One more Dakota photo.
> 
> [iurl="http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=650689&d=1464605373"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]



Sweet puppy!!! And getting HUGE!!


----------



## G-bear

The caption for the last picture should be, "Ok, dad, I'm just gonna lie here and rest for a little bit then I'll think of something else fun for us to do...maybe some more of that ice cream would be good while I'm thinking?" He's such a cutie


----------



## Kim1607

Dakota is trouble just like George. He's handsome. I love the underwear story.


----------



## Panama Rob

Karen519 said:


> Rob
> 
> I love all of the pictures of Dakota. He sure never has a dull moment with you. Our Tucker and Tonka love the Frosty Paws doggie ice cream, you can buy at the grocery store. They even try to eat the cup, so I have to snatch it away from them! So very sorry about your brother's dog, Butch!!


Thanks Karen,

It was really tough and I cried my tough guy eyes out but I was just glad that I could be there for Butch at the end to send him across the bridge. I was talking to him and holding on to him and telling him how much he was loved as he made that journey. My brother and his wife were really shaken but I couldn't see them doing for Butch what I was able to do. They loved him to pieces as did I but I think I was better at expressing that than they were so I am in a way glad that duty fell to me. I have been around death quite a bit in my lifetime and it always takes a piece of me with it....I guess if Butch could have asked for anyone to have been with him at that time I think he would have asked for me.


----------



## Panama Rob

Krissi2197 said:


> How old is he now? He's gotten so big!



He turned 15 weeks Sunday. Here was a photo from today. He was howling knowing we were about to take a trip.


----------



## Panama Rob

Kalhayd said:


> Sweet puppy!!! And getting HUGE!!



I just can't believe how big he has gotten. I'm quite sure he is North of 30 lbs by now. We went out at fancy shopping area called Pier Park this evening. I took a friend with me to work some recalls. They have several large grassy areas...one has an amphitheater. We were able to spread out on the grassy lawn and work some recall drills with him.


----------



## Panama Rob

G-bear said:


> The caption for the last picture should be, "Ok, dad, I'm just gonna lie here and rest for a little bit then I'll think of something else fun for us to do...maybe some more of that ice cream would be good while I'm thinking?" He's such a cutie.


Funny thing is that photo was near the start of one of our walks. He like lays down and balks. I just stand there and wait him out. I'm careful to keep the walks at his pace and allow him to take a break if he wants...even if it's at the start....lol










This was this evening as he was waiting to load up in the FJ.


----------



## Panama Rob

Kim1607 said:


> Dakota is trouble just like George. He's handsome. I love the underwear story.


It cracked me up writing about it...these pups and there mischief. How is George doing? This was Dakota taking my shoe tonight. (One of his favorite things to go after). After I got it back from him I actually used it to work him on some retrieves.


----------



## Ksdenton

Here's a pic of my Bentley with a pair of my daughter's panties. Grrr. Your story made me think of that pic. 







Naughty boy! He's looking at me like, "What? Is there a problem?"


----------



## Karen519

*KSDenton*

Very cute pic of Bentley. We had a Samoyed Pup, Gizmo, that used to do the same thing and one night we had a couple over and I think you know the rest. He trotted down the stairs, with a pair of panties in his mouth!!


----------



## Karen519

*Rob*

0I am sure you are right. You gave Butch the greatest gift, by being with him as he crossed the bridge. I'm sure your brother and his wife appreciated it. Thank God you were there.0


----------



## Kim1607

George is great; he goes in our daughter's room for stuffed animals every day. She lives in Oklahoma and most of her childhood stuffed animals live with us. He had a big Winnie the Pooh yesterday.


----------



## Amystelter

Panama Rob said:


> Thanks Karen,
> 
> 
> 
> It was really tough and I cried my tough guy eyes out but I was just glad that I could be there for Butch at the end to send him across the bridge. I was talking to him and holding on to him and telling him how much he was loved as he made that journey. My brother and his wife were really shaken but I couldn't see them doing for Butch what I was able to do. They loved him to pieces as did I but I think I was better at expressing that than they were so I am in a way glad that duty fell to me. I have been around death quite a bit in my lifetime and it always takes a piece of me with it....I guess if Butch could have asked for anyone to have been with him at that time I think he would have asked for me.




I hope that Dakota and the people in your life give back what death has taken from you - 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Amystelter

Never heard of doggie ice cream, I'll be looking for that


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Panama Rob

Amystelter said:


> I hope that Dakota and the people in your life give back what death has taken from you -
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I wouldn't change anything. I love being me. I had a girlfriend once tell me that I love life more than anyone she has ever known. I took that as the greatest compliment one could ever give another. I love the job that I do and I like being on the spot having to make decisions. I enjoy the stress of being in emergency situations. I don't think I would say death has taken anything away from me. It exists and it does claim its victims but what it's taken never was mine to keep anyway. Because it is there it makes life so much more precious. I think I would choose mortality over immortality if given the choice because of the value that it gives our time in existence. Embrace life and love every second of it and make it count for something. I appreciate the time I have with those I love and I guess even with those I don't (Lol). I love being a part of and enriching their lives too. Dakota enriches my life immeasurably. Life is a gift and I love it without complaint.


----------



## Panama Rob

They grow so fast.


----------



## Panama Rob

Kim1607 said:


> George is great; he goes in our daughter's room for stuffed animals every day. She lives in Oklahoma and most of her childhood stuffed animals live with us. He had a big Winnie the Pooh yesterday.


Lol. Dakota's favorite toys are my shoes.


----------



## Karen519

*Rob*

Rob: You have a beautiful outlook on life and Dakota is lucky to have you as a Dad!!

What do you do for a living? 

I've always believed that every hardship or trial we have, there is a reason for. I've found it makes me more able to help someone else.


----------



## Panama Rob

Karen519 said:


> Rob: You have a beautiful outlook on life and Dakota is lucky to have you as a Dad!!
> 
> What do you do for a living?
> 
> I've always believed that every hardship or trial we have, there is a reason for. I've found it makes me more able to help someone else.


I am a police officer


----------



## Panama Rob

I took Dakota out to a local outdoor shopping venue Sunday. For one, they have a large concert/amphitheater with lots of lawn. No one else was there so I had a buddy come along to help me work him with recalls. We worked him running across a variety of surfaces and paved paths. He did great. I then walked him in the shopping district and he is doing wonderful with people greeting. He has met so many people that he is almost bored with meeting people. He is happy if they call to him and he readily sits for greeting but he handled being in a crowded place like a champ. He was a huge hit with all the dog people. It was also good for the noises. Someone drove by obnoxiously revving and backfiring a Harley motorcycle and he reacted a little to the noise but seemed to accept it without being overly fearful. His exposure to that environment he handled wonderfully. Is sit for greeting is coming along great.


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota just now


----------



## Amystelter

Karen519 said:


> Rob: You have a beautiful outlook on life and Dakota is lucky to have you as a Dad!!
> 
> 
> 
> What do you do for a living?
> 
> 
> 
> I've always believed that every hardship or trial we have, there is a reason for. I've found it makes me more able to help someone else.




Both you and Rob are such optimists. I don't know that I would call myself a pessimist but I never believed things happen for a reason. I think that things just happen and most of us are equipped to accept and adapt. Human nature has the will to survive. The better of us will go on to help people in similar situations, or make a bad situation meaningful in some way, but I believe that to help and to love is human nature as well. I can see the heart, so I thought I'd share.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Amystelter

Panama Rob said:


> Lol. Dakota's favorite toys are my shoes.




Louie lives mine and just got a hold of my new ones. The shoe lace is gone! I know he took it outside for a later snack. Boy will he be surprised when I find it first!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Amystelter

Panama Rob said:


> I am a police officer




Boi, some people will do just about anything to get out of jury duty!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Panama Rob

amystelter said:


> boi, some people will do just about anything to get out of jury duty!
> 
> 
> Sent from my ipad using tapatalk


roflol!!!!!!


----------



## gold4me

Wow a police officer. I just want to say THANK YOU for all that you do to protect us crazy citizens. All police officers are in my prayers!!!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Rob*



Panama Rob said:


> I am a police officer


Thank you for all you do to keep all of us safe!


----------



## Panama Rob

Thanks for all the love everyone. . Speaking of love....I didn't get to spend a lot of time with him today but it sure is good to come home to a happy, squirmy, ecstatic soul. Dogs are so awesome!!!


----------



## Amystelter

Just though I'd let you know you posts are duplicated in the tapatalk feed. They have been for a while? It's weird because no one else's ever do. Always one right below the other, same post. Hum -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Dakota*



Panama Rob said:


> Thanks for all the love everyone. . Speaking of love....I didn't get to spend a lot of time with him today but it sure is good to come home to a happy, squirmy, ecstatic soul. Dogs are so awesome!!!
> 
> View attachment 652625


Dogs have a way of making every day a beautiful and special day. 0They sure are a MOOD LIFTER!!0


----------



## Panama Rob

Amystelter said:


> Just though I'd let you know you posts are duplicated in the tapatalk feed. They have been for a while? It's weird because no one else's ever do. Always one right below the other, same post. Hum -
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have no idea how to fix that or what I might be doing wrong.


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota and I got up early today and went to an Intro to Barn Hunt class. We had a fantastic time. Here Dakota was introduced to one of the rats.


----------



## Panama Rob

In Barn Hunt the dogs are tasked with three objectives. They have to climb/jump onto a bale of hay, they have to go through a tunnel in the hay and they have to find the PVC tube or tubes that contain a rat or rats. Here is another Dakota rat introduction.


----------



## Panama Rob

I thought it would be hard to teach him to climb a hay bale but we coaxed him up there one time and praised him and after that we couldn't pass a bale without him wanting to climb it.


----------



## Panama Rob

They also have to travel through a tunnel in the hay. Dakota picked up on that very quick too.


----------



## Panama Rob

Another pic here


----------



## Panama Rob

And then they have to find rats hidden in PVC tubes/cages. Here is a pic of some tubes


----------



## Panama Rob

Here is Dakota being introduced to the rat in the tube.


----------



## Panama Rob

The tubes are placed on the course and at this training we have three tubes. One contains a rat, one contains rat litter and one is an empty tube. Dakota's job is to find the tube with the rat and I have to call it when he does.


----------



## Panama Rob

Another photo of him hunting for the tube with the rat.


----------



## Panama Rob

Then we put it all together. I got a really good compliment on Dakota about how well he listens and responds to me. I was told that this was unusually good for a 16 week old puppy. I think Dakota is an exceptional dog but I also like to think that our training is paying dividends in how well we work together. Fun times today.


----------



## gold4me

What a great experience. Dakota is amazing!!!


----------



## Kalhayd

So incredibly awesome!


----------



## jennretz

That is really cool! He is doing amazing for 16 weeks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ksdenton

Great job Dakota! I love the last pic of him coming out of the hay tunnel and looking to you. What a connection


----------



## Amystelter

Panama Rob said:


> I have no idea how to fix that or what I might be doing wrong.




I figured admin might see it


----------



## Amystelter

That looks cool! Were you able to call it? So glad the trainer acknowledged how well you two work together! I'd be interested to see what my dogs would do but I have a feeling they'd run off with it so they could eat the pvc tube


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Panama Rob

On one of the runs he found the tube with rat litter and stopped. He sniffed the first tube with nothing and went to the second and showed interest. It had some scent but not the rat. I called it so we missed with that one. We are going start taking novice classes. He can't actually compete until he is six months. I was extremely pleased to see him grasping concepts like climbing on the hay and shooting through the tunnel and responding to my commands and staying focussed on the activity while we were engaged with it. It wasn't the trainer that made the comment about him responding to me...it was another participant ....but when the comment was made the trainers expressed their agreement...it might have been a trainer that added that they were impressed that he was doing exceptional for a 16 week old puppy.


----------



## Amystelter

Keep that puppy safe in your storm. My mom drove to Tallahassee today, said the rain was really bad already - be safe!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Panama Rob

I got him. We were playing in the rain water today. Here are some photos from the weekend.









This was one more photo of him charging through a hay tunnel at the rat hunt.


----------



## Panama Rob

After the rat hunt he was exhausted resting his chin on my arm


----------



## Panama Rob

I think this was yesterday.


----------



## G-bear

Dakota is such a handsome dog. He looks exhausted in the picture with his head on your arm. Clearly he worked hard at the rat hunt. I hope you took him to get some ice cream after all of that work


----------



## Karen519

*Rob*



Panama Rob said:


> View attachment 654385
> 
> 
> I think this was yesterday.


WOW!! Dakota is growing!!


----------



## Panama Rob

So....Dakota graduated from his basic class on Tuesday. We entered the building and he forgot everything he was ever taught. All he wanted to do was play and he was completely hyper-stimulated. Here he is with his best friend and wrestle buddy.


----------



## Panama Rob

While everyone else got photos of their pups in graduation caps this is the best I could get with my overstimulated little graduate. I found out later that he and his buddy had paid the Yorkie to do their term papers for them because although the dog ate my homework excuse would be very plausible....they were the dogs ultimately responsible.


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota and Zeke passed out drunk after the graduation party. Jeez!!! I'm still trying to figure out where they got the booze from. I think Zeke is the culprit....it wouldn't be MY child.


----------



## Panama Rob

Later his girlfriend Holly brought him home. He was so drunk he was having to lean on her for support. He might be a graduate but he is still MY kid. He is SO grounded!!! I think his friends are a bad influence on him.


----------



## Wendy427

Rofl!! Dakota, you're just too funny, just like your dad!


----------



## Ksdenton

What a player! HAHAHAHA


----------



## laprincessa

oh Dakota!
Max is going to come over later and have a chat with him, I think Harley may be coming along too. I'd be careful of that, though, they're both good at not getting caught!


----------



## Krissi2197

I loved that photo of Dakota and his girlfriend! Congratulations to him for graduating!


----------



## Amystelter

A Yorkie? Are you sure he graduated? Were there no poodles around? I'd check that paper -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalhayd

Panama Rob said:


> While everyone else got photos of their pups in graduation caps this is the best I could get with my overstimulated little graduate. I found out later that he and his buddy had paid the Yorkie to do their term papers for them because although the dog ate my homework excuse would be very plausible....they were the dogs ultimately responsible.
> 
> [iurl="http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=654834&d=1465461362"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


These are hysterical. He's clearly valedictorian!


----------



## G-bear

Oh Dakota, your daddy is so darn proud of you! Have you told him yet that you have been accepted into grad school? I think it was that fabulous term paper that you conned the Yorkie into writing for you that got you admitted to the PhD program in psychology. Any truth to the rumor you are already planning a thesis on human manipulation? Lol. Thank you Rob for the best laugh of my day


----------



## Panama Rob

We had a huge scare today. Dakota was playing in the back yard. He got out the back gate. I think my brother in law had been on the dock and might have left the gate unlatched. Dakota got in the water and played then tried to get back in the yard. The gate is home made using 2x4 and fencing plank. There is about a 3 to 4 inch gap between the planks. Dakota stood on his hind legs and maybe jumped and got his head hung between the gap in the planks and began yelping and backed up causing the gate to swing open. As the gate arced, Dakota fell from the dock/boardwalk and was hanging from the gate by his neck. My brother in law and two neighbors saw/heard him and came to his rescue. He was badly shaken but he appears to be okay. Dakota and I are going to have a really quite day today. He is getting lots of extra love and I am going to take him to the vet when they open tomorrow as a precaution. His breathing and eating and mobility all appear normal. The gate has been fixed so this accident could never happen again. Whew!!!


----------



## Kalhayd

Panama Rob said:


> We had a huge scare today. Dakota was playing in the back yard. He got out the back gate. I think my brother in law had been on the dock and might have left the gate unlatched. Dakota got in the water and played then tried to get back in the yard. The gate is home made using 2x4 and fencing plank. There is about a 3 to 4 inch gap between the planks. Dakota stood on his hind legs and maybe jumped and got his head hung between the gap in the planks and began yelping and backed up causing the gate to swing open. As the gate arced, Dakota fell from the dock/boardwalk and was hanging from the gate by his neck. My brother in law and two neighbors saw/heard him and came to his rescue. He was badly shaken but he appears to be okay. Dakota and I are going to have a really quite day today. He is getting lots of extra love and I am going to take him to the vet when they open tomorrow as a precaution. His breathing and eating and mobility all appear normal. The gate has been fixed so this accident could never happen again. Whew!!!


I saw this on FB. So incredibly scary! I'm so glad Dakota is safe!


----------



## Cpc1972

Wow that is scary. Glad your pup is ok. They can scare us like crazy. This morning Chloe woke up puking. She puked up this huge marble thing that was outside. My mom had taken them away last week but she still got one. Has something to do with her flower decorations. That thing had to be in her for a week. Good thing she puked if up otherwise we would be looking at surgury.


----------



## Amystelter

So glad he's ok!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gold4me

Very scary. I am very glad it all worked out for the best.


----------



## Panama Rob

I'm glad Chloe got that marble up. It was a near tragic day for me but both of were so scared by what happened that we both spent all day together and we had a great day.


----------



## Panama Rob

This is Dakota close to sunset wearing his American Flag bandana


----------



## Cpc1972

He is beautiful. I see he is in that lanky stage. They are so cute in that stage.


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota update. Clean bill of health from the vet. 36 lbs. No apparent cervical pain or impairment but was given a precautionary anti-inflammatory. He is as rambunctious and happy and squirmy as ever. The little guy is into me for over $350 this weekend having destroyed two dog beds and I bought him a new Kuranda bed to solve that...$60 in food and $100 vet bill. $50 for the two destroyed beds and $140ish for the Kuranda bed. Little guy is priceless to me.


----------



## Panama Rob

Wow!!! Whatever happened to my sweet little puppy. He has decided that obedience is not his thing. He has decided that pulling on the leash, refusing to obey commands etc are his things. His demeanor is, "I'll hold the leash and you wear the collar". We started out with bumpers tonight and suddenly he doesn't want to come to hand. Thank goodness for check cords. He has decided that cat poop is candy and he has gone completely deaf. He has forgotten leave it and drop it. He thinks they mean get it and hold on tighter. He has decided that my game rules are not his game rules. He has gotten into pulling hard on the leash and spinning to try to slip the collar.

I HAVE A TEENAGER ON MY HANDS!!! 

He is absolutely rebellious. Now I know how Darth Vader felt when Luke refused to come to the Dark Side and blew up his Daddy's Death Star. I think if I owned a Death Star that Dakota would go about blowing it up right now so I'm glad I don't have one.

We had a long lecture and cut our activities and walk short. He came home on a short leash. We stopped several times on the way home and he was given opportunity to mind and to resume our activity and each time he refused to listen or to behave. We will try again tomorrow and loose complexity until he starts to succeed. He is giving me complete attitude tonight. With the exception of the pigeon incident this is our biggest breakdown yet. We do have other days and he is really having an off day and I think he is beginining his teenage phase. We will persevere.


----------



## jennretz

Panama Rob said:


> Wow!!! Whatever happened to my sweet little puppy. He has decided that obedience is not his thing. He has decided that pulling on the leash, refusing to obey commands etc are his things. His demeanor is, "I'll hold the leash and you wear the collar". We started out with bumpers tonight and suddenly he doesn't want to come to hand. Thank goodness for check cords. He has decided that cat poop is candy and he has gone completely deaf. He has forgotten leave it and drop it. He thinks they mean get it and hold on tighter. He has decided that my game rules are not his game rules. He has gotten into pulling hard on the leash and spinning to try to slip the collar.
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE A TEENAGER ON MY HANDS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> He is absolutely rebellious. Now I know how Darth Vader felt when Luke refused to come to the Dark Side and blew up his Daddy's Death Star. I think if I owned a Death Star that Dakota would go about blowing it up right now so I'm glad I don't have one.
> 
> 
> 
> We had a long lecture and cut our activities and walk short. He came home on a short leash. We stopped several times on the way home and he was given opportunity to mind and to resume our activity and each time he refused to listen or to behave. We will try again tomorrow and loose complexity until he starts to succeed. He is giving me complete attitude tonight. With the exception of the pigeon incident this is our biggest breakdown yet. We do have other days and he is really having an off day and I think he is beginining his teenage phase. We will persevere.




This made me laugh and brought back memories of a walk with Duke where he had an absolute temper tantrum and I had to carry all 30 squirming pounds of him up hill while he ripped and chewed my yoga shirt LOL. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Dakota*



jennretz said:


> This made me laugh and brought back memories of a walk with Duke where he had an absolute temper tantrum and I had to carry all 30 squirming pounds of him up hill while he ripped and chewed my yoga shirt LOL.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you are right, that Dakota has become a teenager!!
I love his bandana!


----------



## Panama Rob

LOL Jenn about Duke. I took Dakota to country music concert tonight to see The Springs. They put an amazing show and if they put on a show in your area I'd suggest going to see them. This was at Aaron Bessant Park here in Panama City Beach. It was a free outdoor concert at an amphitheater. Seating was all bring your own chairs or sprawl on the grass. It was pet friendly. Dakota had a wonderful time of it and we let his over-stimulation juices rage. Lots of people and lots of dogs. He really did make me proud showing off his sit for greeting skills with people. He has an invitation pose he uses for other dogs...he will lay flat Sphinx like with his head flat down on the ground and will wait for the other dog to approach. Once they greet then he goes wild but he really didn't do badly tonight and made his Dad proud. His leaping ability is amazing. I try to discourage leaping but he is a loaded spring. He can spring six feet in the air as I discovered yesterday trying to hold the leash up out of his reach.

I had him off leash while I was getting my truck ready to go. He is very good off leash but while I stalled he ran and took a dive into his kiddy pool so as I loaded him in my car he was soaking wet. He loves to sit in my lap and is generally calm while doing so. When he is ready to get off my lap he will roll and squirm and I panic to ease him down for fear of him falling. He is also discovered tonight that he loves to jump in my chair when I'm not in it.

He still loves to mouth my hand and arm from time to time but has become so gentle it is not generally an issue but tonight with his over-stimulation he would come to bite my arm and hand and he would get very over-zealous drawing blood from me several times (5). This is a a rarity but I noted it tonight when we was way over-excited and that behavior he only exhibits toward me in his most playful over-exuberant state. He really seemed to love the music and the crowd. The band stayed after to sign autographs and to meet and greet the crowd. They saw Dakota and they had to all love on him. They said they travel with their black lab. Dakota and I made lots of new friends. A great time was had by all. Pictures to follow a little later.


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota today.
.


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota spots a lady.


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota says, "How you doin?"


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota the ladies man


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Amystelter

Awe, just when I thought you two were perfect, Dakota has to become a teenager - 

He might just find you a ladie

We use to have free lawn concerts at the fair grounds where they allowed dogs. They were awesome. We'd all meet up on a Wednesday night during the summer. Not sure why they stopped it. We have a jazz in the park down down but it's not the same. We need more dog friendly places. From what I see on the forum a lot of states are better than Wisconsin. In Germany you could bring dogs in the restaurants in most communities. They should allow it here as some dogs have better hygiene than some humans do, lol. Keep up the good work with Dakota, your on your way to an awesome dog. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

Dakota is such a ham! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jentobey

Very cute. 



Panama Rob said:


> View attachment 625426
> 
> 
> Puppy Pinwheel


----------



## Ksdenton

I love the description of his latest teenage behavior. Lol
Chase has been a little rebellious too. I've asked for a sit and he will just stare at me like "and if I don't? What are you going to do about it?"
I think this is what he does behind my back now. I caught him this time.


----------



## Wendy427

All I can say is I'm too "old" for teenage behavior! LOL. But I certainly wish you both the best in bringing up your rebellious ones!


----------



## Panama Rob

What I find with the teenage behavior is to just handle them through it with patience and love. I think you embrace that attitude and relish every moment. Before you know it seven or so years will have passed and that rambunctious little terror will be sporting a white mask....or 13 and they have trouble getting up. I'll take that attitude and love him through it. 

Dakota is such a little athlete, nimble and quick with an amazing jumping ability. I try to discourage jumping but he does it of his own accord. I was holding his leash the other day and he wanted to hold it. He suddenly sprang 6' in the air to snag it. Last night he found great sport in leaping into my chair when it was vacant....and his nose....he is constantly foraging. I've had to stop walking him at night so I can see what he is getting into. I love and cherish every second I have with him. I even relish the misbehavior because that is part of who he is. I am blessed to have him in my life.









Dakota swiping my chair at last night's concert.


----------



## Wendy427

I got one of those headlamps for walking in the dark with my dogs. LLBean has them or you can Google. They take 3 AAA batteries.


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota: "So....You come here often?"


----------



## Panama Rob

Wendy427 said:


> I got one of those headlamps for walking in the dark with my dogs. LLBean has them or you can Google. They take 3 AAA batteries.


Even with a light he just finds stuff I don't see...discarded bubble gum, road killed lizards and toads, discarded ladies underwear, pizza crust, chicken bones....there are two rental properties in my neighborhood with some unsavory looking tennants. I am always concerned about things around the trash bins from those homes. I am afraid that illicit drug packaging or something with bodily fluids or maybe even a hypodermic needle or something might be in the vicinity of their trash cans so I give those two houses a wide berth


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

He's a chick magnet! He is handsome, that's for sure. I share your frustration with litter in the neighborhood, Mandy always seems to find it even in the dark.


----------



## Krissi2197

Dakota is so big now!!


----------



## Panama Rob

Krissi2197 said:


> Dakota is so big now!!


He is only about what??? Six weeks ahead of Cooper?


----------



## Panama Rob

I took Dakota to a new Mom and Pop pet store in town called Earthwise Pets. The little shop has an indoor do it yourself pet bathing area. The owners fussed over Dakota completely.


----------



## Panama Rob

He was enjoying an ox tail and he kept everyone entertained with his antics while enjoying it.


----------



## Ksdenton

He's a ham. He knows he's cute.


----------



## Panama Rob

These photos were taken by the owner and posted on their Facebook page.


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota and I went to a beginning barn hunt class again this week. We both enjoy ourselves so much. He is a complete bundle of energy and distraction but when we enter the hunt area it amazes me how much he remembers and the amount of focus he gives me on the task at hand. He really is beginning to understand what is expected of him. He is doing pretty good on tunnels. He loves to climb the bales and he his showing very good hunt ability. I would love for him to give me better tales when he finds the rats but he is hunting and finding them. As I said, we are both having a world of fun. He is the youngest dog in the class by far so I compare him to some of the other older dogs. I think he is doing excellent for such a young age.


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota chewing on a piece of palm tree.


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota chilling in the horse watering trough at Barn Hunt. This is a Dakota favorite thing to do.


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota in full shake mode after his horse watering trough dip.


----------



## Jamm

Looks like a blast!!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Dakota*

Dakota is such a cutie!!


----------



## Panama Rob

I could not wait to get home from work today to hang with Dakota.


----------



## Panama Rob

He has grown out of his puppy collar. I gave him the first collar I ever bout him. It is a Ruff Wear collar. I am not completely happy with it but I do love the big ring for attaching the leash that rides above his neck and not below. It has easy access. He will occasionally try to slip his collar and he has successfully slipped the Ruff Wear collar twice.


----------



## Panama Rob

I bought him a new harness a couple of days ago. It has a martingale style collar. It is called, "The Ultimate Control Harness" by "Canine Equipment". So far I am happy with it. It is still pretty big on Dakota but he should grow into it very soon. Since he has worn it he hasn't been a problem puller nor has he tried to slip it. He may just be on his "P's" and "Q's". So far I am happy with it....so is he.


----------



## Panama Rob

We started the evening with about two minutes of nose work drills. Then we worked on a drill from his "Raising a Performance Puppy" class where we practiced a little moving and running and a few obedience drills thrown in and a long walk where he got to meet some people and do some socializing skills.


----------



## Panama Rob

One of his favorite invent-a-toys is this surveyors flag. Ever since he was a puppy he has wanted to tackle this thing during our walks. He will see hit, go into a stalk crouch and then leap forward bite at it and try to tackle it.


----------



## Panama Rob

Another of his favorite toys are these things that shed off of Palm trees. He absolutely loves these. K.C. loved them too.


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota in full play mode.


----------



## Panama Rob

I have a friend who had a red fox den near his home. As the pups grew, one of their favorite toys was the newly delivered newspapers. There is an old oak tree by his house and these red fox pups would steal the newly delivered newspapers then scamper up the tree to his roof to play with their toys. He had the neighbors newspapers scattered about on his roof.


----------



## Panama Rob

Took Dakota to get a bath today.


----------



## Panama Rob

He was looking kind of sporty in the sink.


----------



## Panama Rob

Then he set about serenading the shop with his howling voice.


----------



## Panama Rob

Then he played his hole card when he started with the sad eyes.


----------



## Panama Rob

Funny thing happened while sleeping last night. I had a pretty intense nightmare. When I awake Dakota was really snuggled upright against me. He doesn't normally sleep like that. I wonder if he sensed something going on with me and snuggled in to comfort me. It did work after I woke up. I was glad he was there.


----------



## Ksdenton

Panama Rob said:


> Funny thing happened while sleeping last night. I had a pretty intense nightmare. When I awake Dakota was really snuggled upright against me. He doesn't normally sleep like that. I wonder if he sensed something going on with me and snuggled in to comfort me. It did work after I woke up. I was glad he was there.



That's so sweet. He loves you. 
We don't let the dogs sleep in our bed because of all the hair and my husband has allergies. Plus the lack of room. However we have been letting them snuggle in the bed lately and it's so cute. This was last night with my husband.


----------



## Amystelter

Love the updates!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota got his new Kuranda bed today.


----------



## Panama Rob

It didn't take him long to love it.


----------



## lkw626

ahhh love it especially the monogram... he is getting so big it is crazy I remember all the pictures you posted that the breeder was sending you before you even knew which one was him. Iv been thinking of getting my guy one of these beds but idk if he would use it and with the price tag on them I'd hate to waste the money, his favorite spots to plop are tight corners and the cold floor totally ignores his beds. How is the bed with ventilation? i think that would be the biggest thing for him


----------



## Panama Rob

lkw626 said:


> ahhh love it especially the monogram... he is getting so big it is crazy I remember all the pictures you posted that the breeder was sending you before you even knew which one was him. Iv been thinking of getting my guy one of these beds but idk if he would use it and with the price tag on them I'd hate to waste the money, his favorite spots to plop are tight corners and the cold floor totally ignores his beds. How is the bed with ventilation? i think that would be the biggest thing for him


It is kind of like a thick canvas. Dakota loves it. He went right up on it....and he has enjoyed squirming under it. I love the monogram too. I keep revisiting those early puppy pics. I love this dog so much.

I laugh about some of Dakota's downs. Sometimes he just plops over....he will be sitting or standing and rather than going Sphinx like he just falls over. I describe it as it is like dumping cold spaghetti noodles out of a colander. Lol


----------



## Panama Rob

Assembly was just on the difficult side of easy. It took some adjusting.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Love his new bed with the monogram!! What material did you end up going with?


----------



## Panama Rob

3Pebs3 said:


> Love his new bed with the monogram!! What material did you end up going with?


I went with textured nylon (Cordura) in forest green. The only option with that color was the gold thread text.


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota destroyed three regular beds before I got him the Kuranda


----------



## Amystelter

Love your color choices. Very regal looking! I might try one for additional seating/laying around. They currently take turns on the couch but more often then not Lucy wins the prize spot. Looks out the front window at the birds coming to the feeder. They love watching the birds when I'm not home -

Am I gong to freak out at the price? I've heard only good things about it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Panama Rob

Amystelter said:


> Love your color choices. Very regal looking! I might try one for additional seating/laying around. They currently take turns on the couch but more often then not Lucy wins the prize spot. Looks out the front window at the birds coming to the feeder. They love watching the birds when I'm not home -
> 
> Am I gong to freak out at the price? I've heard only good things about it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It was right about $150. The embroidered name was only $8 additional. I was just under $150 with everything. The color choices are limited. Their customer service was great because I did change my mind on the color and they took care of that right away.


----------



## Krissi2197

What's so special about those beds? I hear all about them but I'm worried Cooper wouldn't enjoy it (he rarely even goes on the bed I got him now, but it's one of those big ones you find at Costco).

Dakota is getting so big!!


----------



## Panama Rob

Krissi2197 said:


> What's so special about those beds? I hear all about them but I'm worried Cooper wouldn't enjoy it (he rarely even goes on the bed I got him now, but it's one of those big ones you find at Costco).
> 
> Dakota is getting so big!!


Dakota amazes me with his growth.

Everyone seems to rave about the Kuranda beds in the reviews. Dakota has gotten to where he destroys regular beds. He destroyed three in just over a week. I don't think he will destroy the Kuranda. It should last forever or at least the frame. Dakota seems to love it and I love it for him. It keeps him off the hard floor and I think by doing so will help prevent hip issues. I wish I would have gotten one for K.C. I remember how he struggled late in life trying to stand. I think he would have loved one. I think the Kuranda is state of the art in destruction resistant beds. I'm impressed with it.


----------



## Panama Rob

Guess who found and tried to eat his puppy obedience school certificate today?


----------



## Panama Rob

Kids these days don't appreciate the value of education.


----------



## Panama Rob

*The Paper Chase*

The paper chase.


----------



## Karen519

*Dakota*

The pictures of Dakota's obedience certificate are really funny!
You tell Dakota that Dad also worked very hard for that, and he should treasure it, not eat it!


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota learned two more bad behaviors today. He can now open the door of the house and he also learned to slip his collar. I really dislike the Ruff Tough collar I bought. It is being donated to a shelter.


----------



## my4goldens

Oh my, your Dakota reminds me so much of my Tugg and the first time I tried to get a group picture of him, Libby and Raider !


----------



## Panama Rob

my4goldens said:


> Oh my, your Dakota reminds me so much of my Tugg and the first time I tried to get a group picture of him, Libby and Raider !


That photo is so awesome!!! Tugg and Dakota would have a blast together. Two peas in a pod!!! Lol


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota did another intro to barn hunt class today. He just shows such great enthusiasm for it. I did not get any good photos of him in action but I got a few in down time.

This is his favorite place of all


----------



## Panama Rob

Of course the best thing to do after a bath is to roll in the dirt.


----------



## Panama Rob

He is getting so big.


----------



## Panama Rob

....and dirty. Lol


----------



## Panama Rob

And he likes playing with big sticks.


----------



## Panama Rob

8 weeks and roughly 10lbs vs 20 weeks and 40lbs.


----------



## Harleysmum

He's such a boy!


----------



## Panama Rob

He is so funny. He just alerted on the tv while watching Shark Week. He was drawn to the sharks and seals..lol


----------



## Pilgrim123

I can't get over how quickly he's grown! You can really see what he's going to look like fully-grown. He's a handsome lad.


----------



## jennretz

Dakota is a really wonderful fun golden boy! You're doing a great job with him 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amystelter

Panama Rob said:


> Dakota did another intro to barn hunt class today. He just shows such great enthusiasm for it. I did not get any good photos of him in action but I got a few in down time.
> 
> 
> 
> This is his favorite place of all
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 661769




Look at the long tail. That will be beautiful one it feathers out! One f my fav things on a golden -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota and I are wishing everyone a Happy 4th of July. We are celebrating our country's birthday but we are also wishing simply a Happy 4th of July to our overseas friends and neighbors. We have your six my friends.


----------



## Panama Rob

Ready for a bath (Last Wednesday)


----------



## Panama Rob

Rolling in the grass


----------



## Panama Rob

Got his ear flopped back


----------



## Kalhayd

He's so cute! And big!


----------



## Karen519

*Dakota*

Dakota is so handsome!! Is that a harness or a lifejacket?
Hugs and kisses to him.


----------



## Karen519

*Dakota*

How is sweet Dakota doing?


----------



## Panama Rob

Karen519 said:


> How is sweet Dakota doing?


Dakota is laying here quietly chewing on a bone at the moment. I have to answer this in shorts replies because he keeps coming to climb into my lap to get hugs and to give me puppy kisses to the face. He is the best medicine/therapy I could have in recovering from my heart surgery. He knows above all else that he loved. I wrote a long reply a few moments ago and it timed out when he climbed into my lap....all 40 pounds of him.


----------



## Panama Rob

I call him my little Mexican Jumping Bean because he is always jumping high into the air. I am not so sure that he is not part or all kangaroo. I try to discourage the jumping because I don't want him to hurt himself. The little guy can get six feet in the air. He has become an accomplished counter surfer. He is super intelligent and his creative mischief ability is amazing...I love him more than life itself. I love all the mischief I find him in but I long every day at work to get home and spend time with him. I have slipped some in my training because I don't take time to do lesson plans....I work hard and I come home and I just want to get him out and walk and play while walking....I have to sacrifice some of my learn to be a trainer time to give to him because I don't want to take that time away from him.


----------



## Panama Rob

He loves to go on his hind legs and leap effectively rabbit punching me with his front paws. More often than not he lands those front paw rabbit punches directly to my groin. I love his mischief and I love his raw energy and I love his golden retriever love.


----------



## Panama Rob

We went to the lake this weekend. I threw some bumpers for him. He loved going after them but he started slowing and walking back or slow trotting on his retrieves. I see some regression in some of his behaviors and some things I don't know yet how to correct. I fear further training because I don't want to reinforce bad behaviors....but with that being said, he is an amazing dog and I see amazingly great strides in other behaviors and other areas of his training. I just keep lavishing him with love and I reap such great rewards from that love. We are both lucky to have each other.


----------



## CedarFurbaby

Sounds like he's going well and you sound so happy  I guess training is always going to go forwards and backwards a bit in the first year.


----------



## Amystelter

Glad to hear he makes you happy and that I'm not the only one who has somewhat recently built my life around my dogs[emoji1]. I love them to death! Also happy you retreated a bit from training so hard as I wouldn't want you to miss all his mischievous puppyhood. Do you play frisbee with that high jumping? Lucy is a jumper but I can't (or she can't) get the timing down on the catch. Well keep workin


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Panama Rob

I haven't tried frisbee yet....I have been afraid to because I don't want him to hurt himself. I did blow soap bubbles for him to chase and he really enjoyed that. I think I will try to introduce the frisbee.


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota turned 5 months today. I took the day off and spent the whole day with him. We went to Jeffer's Pet supply in Dothan Alabama. Dakota decided to tackle an end cap full of horse fly sticky tape in the store. I ended up reconstructing the end cap while minding him on the leash. He also clepto'd four stuffed animals while I shopped. I let him keep two. At one time he snagged a Rocky squirrel off of the shelf. While I was putting it back Dakota snagged Bullwinkle. He didn't get keep either one of those much to Natasha's chagrin (You know? Moose and squirrel Natasha lol). We came home and went to a concert locally. Here is a couple of photos.


----------



## Panama Rob

More of Dakota's hi jinx. He stole my chair and refused to get down so I sat on the ground for a while. We got lots of laughs and Dakota got lots of love from everyone there....everywhere we went today he got lots of love from everyone.


----------



## Pilgrim123

He's looking quite grown-up now! It sounds like it was a fun day out.


----------



## Coby Love

Happy 5 month Birfday!! From your new little buddy Crosby!


----------



## Krissi2197

Happy birthday from Cooper and I!


----------



## Karen519

*Dakota*

A very Happy Birthday to you, Dakota! 0You and your Dad sure had a fun day! You are a big boy now!0


----------



## CedarFurbaby

Aww Dakota looks like one happy kid!


----------



## Karen519

*Dakota*

Hugs and kisses to Dakota!


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota is an over 40lb lap dog. He loves to climb into my lap to be loved on and to chew on my fingers. We went to the dog park today and he really expended a lot of energy. He had a blast and I got so much joy from watching him have fun. He is so full of mischief and I love all the trouble he gets into.


----------



## Panama Rob

Tonight we are chilling between episodes of playing bitey fingers and tug of war while watching "The Martian" on HBO. Great flick and I love this dog.


----------



## Amystelter

Your puppy is growing up beautiful. He's got the Marcel, Marcel going on with his coat. Lucy is wavy like that. He's going to have a beautiful coat!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

He is cute  he's in the lanky stage now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panama Rob

He is in the lanky stage. We start beginning agility this week. We were at the dog park today and he is such a bundle of happy excited energy. Here he is chilling out in the doggie tub.


----------



## Panama Rob

"Oops!!! Time to go Dad. Gotta chase that dog over there."


I took some treats and worked on recalls with him. I would wait until he was engaged and would call him. He would run hard to me and Id give him a treat and send him back to play.


----------



## Panama Rob

This might show the lanky stage the best. Sorry for the blurry shot.


----------



## SandyK

Lanky or not he is getting so big and still such a cutie!!:smile2:


----------



## Panama Rob

This caught me totally off guard today. He would charge in full speed and bound up on the picnick table. I don't want him jumping like that but he finds stuff to jump on like that of his on accord. He is totally fearless with stuff like that. I never anticipated him bounding up on a table. He is not allowed on tables in the house. He would bound up one side and down the other in play.


----------



## StephA

Such a handsome, cheeky boy! Love the shot of him on the table, he looks very pleased with himself!!


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota in the doggie trough cooling off during Agility training.


I took Dakota to his first beginning agility class today. I am really very proud of him. Other than watching a few agility practices and reading and talking to a few people this is my first exposure to the agility ring. Dakota is an exceptionally well bred dog and the people at Topbrass did a fantastic job of exposing him to so much stimuli in his early weeks. I have followed suit with this and have continued to train him and expose him to people, places and things. He has been taking Barn Hunt classes and I spend a lot of time with him every day. I am beaming tonight because I thought he did exceptional today.

When I take him out to training or wherever he is a hyper-stimulated over-excited mess. He pogos around on the end of his leash wanting to play with every dog and every person and for that matter every toy he sees. He barks and howls with enthusiasm. People look at this golden puppy and cant help but love him because of his antics. But, when he is given a task to do...it may be something he has been trained to do or it may be something similar to something he has been trained to do or it may be something totally new to him....whatever the task is, he learns it quickly and greets it with enthusiasm and he seems to do a great job of listening to me and trying to get it right. He is a complete bundle of raw puppy energy and once we are done he goes right back to his antics of pretending to be a completely undisciplined goof on the end of my leash. He bounces around like a kettle of Orville Redenbacher's popcorn over a hot fire.

There were four dogs in training today. There was an Aussie that was very advanced that did super. Out of the remaining three dogs I felt Dakota did the best. It is like I've adopted the child of a super athlete and I've studied some coaching techniques on a sport I know nothing about and incorporated the drills into training and then I'm really excited because he did well.

We both are going at this with great enthusiasm and we are there to have fun and enjoy ourselves as a team. I hedged my bets by going after exceptional breeding and then I've followed up with training so maybe he should be expected to do well but I am very happy with what I am seeing from my boy and I'm very excited about what we are doing together as a team. I love my dog.


----------



## Amystelter

I am so happy to hear this knowing what some of you goals are for him. I have absolutely no doubt you two will achieve great things. I think the secret of training a dog is the bond between the dog and owner. In other words, their willingness to please you and your response. It sounds like Dakota is already at the point, it is now a matter of him understanding what you want from him.

I had this revelation at my daycare. The owner raises pits and competes with them. One day when I came in one of his dogs had won a top honor. I said how impressive that was and one of the girls said, "That dog will do anything for him." Something clicked!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Panama Rob

I have a few photos of Dakota to share. This is Dakota in high gear.


----------



## Panama Rob

Here is another with Dakota hamming it up with a young lady golden in the doggie play tub.


----------



## Panama Rob

And this is Dakota a few minutes later after her Rottweiler boyfriend showed up.


----------



## Panama Rob

I forgot I parked over here.


----------



## Panama Rob

Dang it!!! He parked beside me. I'll go back over here and hide and call Uber.


----------



## Panama Rob

Well...maybe he was a Great Dane. All I know was that Dude was big!!!


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota surrounded by goldens


----------



## Panama Rob

A little tug o' war with Rambo.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom

LOVE all of the pictures! Looks like he was having a ton of fun.


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota turned 6 months on Sunday. We celebrated at the doggie park. He refused to wear that dang $4 hat I got him. Here he is playing with a couple of wolf dogs.


----------



## Karen519

*Dakota*

Happy Birthday to Dakota! Love all of the pictures!
He certainly is a doll!00


----------



## Sweet Girl

Happy Half-Year, Dakota!


----------



## Kalhayd

Happy 1/2 year, Dakota!


----------



## Panama Rob

The little guy gave me two significant scares today. Over the weekend I found some small bumps on the back of his neck behind his left ear. At first I thought it was an embedded tick or maybe a Velcro like seed that we have in this area known as beggar lice that had gotten next to the skin. As I examined them I found that it was like skin tabs or small moles on the skin. There were about 15 of them in a space about the size of a match box. I called the vet (I trust him completely, the man is a saint). A new girl was working and the earliest she could schedule me was Friday morning. I took that appointment and an hour or so later I stopped by the vet's office. A familiar face was working behind the counter (a friendly female face that Dakota had previously gazed into her eyes and worked his magic Dakota spell) as I explained that we have an appointment Friday she interjected that they had just had a 5 o'clock cancellation and it was mine if I wanted it so I took it. I thanked her and she said anything for Dakota. My internet research had led me to the dreaded "C" word and I was terrified of what news might lay ahead. I go to the appointment and as I am anxiously waiting in the exam room with my exuberant 58lb puppy on the table...he squirms around and his hind leg slips off the table. I catch him and get him back on the table. I exam him to make sure he is okay and he is holding his hind leg up not putting weight on it. "Oh God!!!" As I gently articulate his leg it appears to me that his foot is articulating unnaturally as if the bone is broken. I have seen some nasty broken bones including my own but this time my stomach flip flops and I get nauseous like I never have with a broken bone but this is my baby Dakota and I moan out "Oh my God, Oh God!!!" My knees buckle and I am about to call out for emergency help when the little rascal puts his weight on it and wags his tail and licks my face. He squirms around in no pain and not favoring it at all and to my immense relief there is nothing wrong. I put him on the floor and no problems and I sit down to catch my breath in relief. Dakota comes over and puts both front legs into my lap wanting to get all the way in my lap. The vet comes in as my 58 lb lap dog is sitting in my lap. I put Dakota on the table and the vet examines him and determines that the area of bumps is most likely caused by bacteria and orders an antibiotic and medicated shampooing much to my relief. I was so terrified that we were going to face the "C" monster but we appear to have lucked out


----------



## jennretz

Oh Dakota! You do keep us on our toes! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aesthetic

I think I had a heart attack just reading that post! I'm so glad he's okay! I agree, Dakota sure does know how to keep us on our toes!


----------



## Panama Rob

jennretz said:


> Oh Dakota! You do keep us on our toes!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh he does do that. I love the little guy beyond belief.


----------



## Amystelter

Oh that Dakota! First day I brought Lucy home she fell off the bed and I thought for sure the little thing broke her leg. I immediately went into tear mode and my heart sank. She'll be in pain and limp for life! Ended up she was just startled. Oh these dog we love so much!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota is the epitome of cool. I've never seen anything like it. James Dean, The Fonze....they can't touch him. Tonight we duck through a drive through on the way home. Dakota is strapped in with his harness in the passenger seat. The beautiful young lady at the drive through looks at him. Dakota in the perfect stylish sit...it is his own design and he is doing it on purpose and just casually looks into her eyes and holds her gaze followed by this perfectly timed, but again on purpose, slight head tilt. The little guy knows exactly what he is doing. He has got this down to science. After the slight head tilt the girl at the window does this tap dance thing with her feet....the kind of dance you do when you are standing on the wrong side of the bathroom door and you really gotta go....as she is bouncing up and down, she moans out excitedly while clasping and wringing her hands close to her chin, "Oooooohhhhhhh!!!!! I love him!!! I love him!!! I love him!!!!" She eagerly asks, "Can I treat him?" I nod affirmatively and she goes for a treat and then pauses then comes up with a double handful of treats. "Shhhhh....I'm going to give him all of them." 

I get my order and pull forward and check it and what do you know, .....the order is wrong. I have to pull back through the drive through which is about ten cars long. The young lady never makes eye contact with me while she stares moony-eyed at Dakota. I reach over and rub his left ear. Dakota, in the most classic move I have ever witnessed, places his left front paw over my wrist, uses that paw to sit back on his haunches, crosses his left paw with his right, again over my wrist and then props his chin on his paws...followed by another perfectly timed head tilt that makes his eyes sparkle in the ambient light while holding her gaze. She just smiles and gasps and clasps her hands over her chest and swoons. "Sorry" she says as she abruptly hands me my corrected order while never breaking her gaze with Dakota. "You got my order wrong just so you could see him again didn't you?" I ask. She just continues her gaze into his eyes and smiles at him and sighs. As I pull away, he has a milk bone dangling from his teeth, like Hannibal from the A Team with this silly grin on his face. I stop the car for a moment, put it in park and turn to study him. He simply winks at me with his right eye, the milk bone dangling from his left lip, he shrugs, and goes to work on his cache of milkbones.


----------



## jennretz

I am in love with Dakota!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephA

What a pup! This is so funny - Dakota should have his own show!


----------



## Wendy427

I'm certain I'm in love with Dakota! He really knows how to work it!


----------



## Panama Rob

So....Dakota goes to his first Barn Hunt competition. I expect him to blow their socks off. We start off with Instinct. All he has to do is run to the tube to a cradle that has three rat tubes. One holds a rat, one has rat litter and the other has never had a rat in it. Dakota runs to the cradle and puts his nose to the one on the far right briefly and runs past it to investigate the arena. I almost call that tube but I call him back. This time he touches the other tubes briefly but touches the center one twice so I call it. "Sorry" says the judge. "It was the first one." 

I'm gonna post a photo of what the cradle looks like but this was not taken at this event. Dakota was a little younger then.


----------



## Panama Rob

I am all excited to have him competing. I could imagine one failure but I don't think he fail even once. I know what he can do. This event is timed and has three elements. He has to go through a tunnel in the hay, he has to climb on a bale of hay and he has to find the live rat hidden in the tube. Again, there are three tubes. One with no rat, one with rat litter and one with a rat.

Dakota blazes out of the start box right through the tunnel at full speed. He launches onto a hay bale....we are less than two seconds in and he has two elements complete. This is going great. Suddenly he charges back to the start box and grabs a cone marking the start box. (Que the circus music). Dakota, the clown prince, (Clown with a capital "K") comes prancing around the arena with his fron paws slapping at the cone with each step. He is so proud of his new found toy. He wants to play keep away or tug. He has forgotten all about his purpose in that classic golden retriever "Squirrel!!!" moment. He briefly touches his nose to a patch of hay. I call out "rat" hoping against hope that it is hidden there but it's not to be. 

I'll post another pic of Dakota on a course but this was taken a while back during training.


----------



## Panama Rob

I have surmised.....we travelled about 5 hours driving all night to get here and he has never been inside of this arena before. I believe he is curious about his distractions and quite realize that this is the same as what we have trained for.

Our last run of the day begins. Dakota sprints out and misses the tunnel but runs around climbs and nails the tunnel from the other side. He immediately starts to hunt hard sniffing all around and climbing on the hay. He puts his nose in a crease and gets excited. I call "rat". The judge says, "Sorry". She praises him good. She says he immediately picked up the sent but went to the opposite side of the arena. She seemed impressed.

Me, I was kind of down....this was expensive..$55 in entry fees on the day plus a five hour drive plus three more hours to get to my boat to sleep for the night. I knew that Dakota was very capable but I did not expect an 0-3 day. Prizes and awards were given and Dakota had nothing and I felt responsible because I knew he was better than our showing. I flush with pride every time I talk about him....Dakota didn't know the difference but my countenance reflected that I was bummed. 

We get home to the boat and Dakota, the clown prince, crawls on top of a dock box and poses....that little ham!!!


----------



## Panama Rob

The second day of the event opens. I enter Dakota in the instinct portion for this day too. He nails his run and gives me a great mark on the rat tube by pawing at it and putting his teeth on the tube...no doubt he is on it. "Rat!!!" I call. "Congratulations!!!" Beams the judge with a smattering of applause from all the spectators.

We start our first Novice run. Dakota ignores the tunnel but runs straight to the rat and paws and knaws. Excellent indicators by me team mate. "Congratulations!!!" Sings out the judge. I have been schooled by some of the competitors and I reach and take the tube from Dakota and gently pass it to the rat wrangler per the rules. A somewhat advanced move on my part. Dakota then nails the climb and tunnel fast. We were actually under 27 seconds but much of that was me handing the rat to the wrangler.

Our last run of the day begins. The course has changed and the tunnels are up against the walls. Dakota misses the tunnel and bee lines for the rat and again I hand the rat to the wrangler. Dakota immediately nails his climb and I try to run him to the tunnel. As I arc my hand to the tunnel and call "Tunnel!!", Dakota leaps over the tunnel showing amazing athleticism and scampers up vertically like a squirrel. His nose is working full blast and he shows no fear at all of climbing or descending what looks like impossible angles. His nose is sniffing the whole time as he is obviously hunting. He gave me several starts at the tunnel but turned away each time. "Time!!!" The judge calls.....we timed out. Dakota promptly puts his front two paws on a hay bale and promptly urinates on it. This is a disqualification if we had passed on the run but we didn't. Nobody noticed his act but me...I call out to the judge that we are guilty of an indiscretion and I owe someone the cost of a hay bale. ($7.00). I pay my fine and choose not to keep the hay bale.

We have the awards ceremony. Dakota is ribboned for passing Instinct. He is is now (RATI). He is ribboned for passing one leg of his Novice title. The little fireball takes home Best in Class and Fastest All Around Time with his less than 27 second run. I sure am proud of my little red rascal. I love the way things turned out. I'm glad they weren't easy because I would not have appreciated the victories as much as I did. I cherish those victories now. I got a lot of praise for Dakota by people that know dogs and their praise is not idly given. Dakota impressed them and he impressed me too. Their praise kind of validated my own lofty thoughts of him. In my mind, I'm his dad and he is the best dog ever. When someone else praises him and says, "Hey, he's good." That kind of takes me over the top with pride.


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota's BLING. He really wants to get one of these to play tug of war.


----------



## jennretz

I enjoy his antics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephA

What a great partnership you have - Dakota sounds like such a great character and its clear to see how much you love him!


----------



## Amystelter

Thanks for the stories, you two had quite a fun trip!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Panama Rob

We are heading back to Tampa tomorrow. He competes in Morriston this weekend. I think he has a great chance of locking up his Novice title and moving into Open. He is such a special and amazing dog.


----------



## Panama Rob

This is the little goofball the last time we were in Tampa. He just climbed up on the dock box on his own and relaxed. Music is the boat in the background.


----------



## Wendy427

Dakota is looking great! All grown up! Good luck in the competition. I know you'll both have fun!


----------



## Panama Rob

*So??? You Want to Raise a Performance Dog!*

Dakota and I are back from Tampa. We did not have a good showing this weekend. I think Dakota was worried about me and did not want me to have to carry around all of his bling. Saturday he had his first run. He has to run naked with no collars or anything. They were very clear about this in the briefing and they were also very clear that the running naked rule was only for the dogs and not the handlers. They were very, very clear about this.

I was careful to take Dakota's harness off and replace it with his slip lead. We got called in for our run and when prompted I released him. He ran out and nailed the tunnel. "I am very sorry but I have to disqualify you." Said the judge....I wasn't even out of the start box yet. "What happened?!" I asked. Dakota still had his regular collar with ID tags on. I was very devastated. We had driven 11 hours and paid entry fees and overcame logistics problems to be disqualified on the first run. I put his slip lead back on and walked from the arena. I was so devastated and it ended so abruptly that I didn't even remember to praise Dakota for his performance. I think he que'd in on my sullen demeanor. It kind of set the tone for the rest of our trip.

While we were waiting for our second run, I kind of vented to one of the officials. I told her I knew the rule and I knew the consequences but I asked if she had any input on rules review if they could take a look at that rule and maybe in the future allow a buy back in option. I said it was pretty harsh consequences after all the money, time, distance, logistics to get there. I don't know if I was fatigued or if I may have seen the collar and was so used to it being there. It is a red Florida State collar and it was nearly invisible in his fur. The judge stated the only way she knew it was there is she heard the tags jingle.

I have received critique/feedback in my handling technique. As a beginner, I have been feeling hyped up on entering the ring. I tend to shout multiple commands, "Dakota!!! Tunnel!!! Tunnel!!! Tunnel!!! Table!!! Come Here Boy!!! Table!!! Table!!! Table!!! Good Boy!!! Good Boy!!! Find Him Boy!!! Find Him!!! I have always been involved in sports especially baseball and softball. I have done a lot of traveling and played some high level stuff. I always tend to be a chatterbox on the field...I have always been a team leader and often a coach. I have always had a hard and fast rule that I always talk my own team and teammates up and never talk anyone down. I have been told by experienced handlers that Dakota doesn't need to be hyped up anymore than what he already is. I have been told that I only need to give one clear, concise command... Tunnel!!! Table!!! Find Him!!! I have been told that too much chatter is just white noise in the mind of the dog. I need to give commands early, clearly and concise. I am beginning to integrate that advice into our effort. This is new to both of us and Dakota is not used to this. I was a lot calmer this time and Dakota was calmer too. I was frustrated by his lack of tunneling. I was more aware of the audience. He wouldn't que in on my tunnel command and he wanted to play with the cones...I could feel the time ticking away. I would crack jokes at him. "Come Dakota, tunnel!!!" Dakota comes but leaps on to the hay above the tunnel with a cone in his mouth "Hey buddy, you pay the fees next time and I'll find the rats okay???" I hear laughter from the audience and maybe the workers. It is really the first time that I have been aware of anyone else being present other than the judge and Dakota and I. The laughter eases my anguish over not performing well. I am very proud of my partner. Our failures are my fault and I recognize things we need to do to fix and work on to be better prepared next time. The failures are endearing because if this was was easy then it would not be as fun. I am endeavoring to be good at this. My partner has the talent and the drive...I have to teach him to know what is expected and to make it fun for both of us.


----------



## Panama Rob

We had a great American road trip this weekend. Dakota balks at getting in the truck. He knows he is gonna be there a while wherever we go. We have had some great music as we trekked all over the hurricane's path. Power trucks were every where and downed trees and billboards intermittently. We listened to Jimmy Buffett cover Bob Dylan's "Blowin in the Wind" as we were trekking through the predawn hours to get to the competition. We also listened to Chris Ledoux and Garth Brooks "Whatcha Gonna Do With a Cowboy?" and I have to laugh thinking about my own past relationships and my own feral nature. I do good in the wild but I don't handle domestication very well.

I loved the Ocala countryside. It is horse country pure and simple. I could see the vehicles going to the farms in the predawn hours going about the business of thoroughbred raising. I pass a place with a sign out front that read "Derby Dreams". There is a light smattering of rain on the windshield...just enough for an intermittent setting on the windshield wipers. A misty fog hangs in the air as the predawn countryside starts to become visible. To my right there is a horse race track...a training track. A jockey sits atop a cantering thoroughbred as they begin a slow workout around the track. I think of the Disney movies "Secretariat" and "Sea Buscuit". The image burns itself into a save file in my memory as it is perfect and amazingly beautiful. I ask myself, "What am I seeing?" That horse and jockey combo could very well be destined for greatness.

One of the anthems of my life begins to play as Jack Johnson covers "A Pirate Looks at 40". Jeez!!! I listen to too much Buffett. It makes me want to live on sailboats and live a gypsy life

Later in the day we are cruising down the interstate. Dakota has stepped over into the back seat swiveling his tether around the seat. He climbs on top of the bags and sleeps soundly. I take a photo to share later.


----------



## Wendy427

What wonderful entries into your travel diary! So sorry about the collar fiasco. In general, though, it sounds like you've gotten some good constructive criticism. I'll bet things will go much more smoothly next time!


----------



## Panama Rob

First let me tell anyone reading a comical Dakota story. I put him out in the yard a couple of mornings ago. It's our morning ritual...he goes in the yard while I shower and get ready for work. The temps are starting to get nicer so I left the main door open so Dakota could use the doggie door. I finish my shower and get ready and come to living room. There I am greeted by an enormous palm frond that Dakota has managed to drag through the doggie door and he has begun to shred it in the living room.

I am amazed that he could even accomplish the feat. It was nowhere near the door in the first place. He had to drag it by the narrow end and back through the dogie door. It was huge. If he would have grabbed it by the leafy, noisy crunchy end it would have spread and not fit. If he would have grabbed it by the middle it would not fit. It is like building the pyramids that this little guy could drag that big thing through the doggie door space. It blew my mind and was a chore to clean up.


----------



## Panama Rob

This was Dakota as we were driving to Agility tonight. He is strapped in, in his harness. He went up and grabbed my arm and placed it where he wanted it so he could put his paw on my arm.


----------



## Panama Rob

Paying photo homage to my best friend.


----------



## Wendy427

Oh Dakota, you rascal you! You're such a big boy now!


----------



## Kalhayd

He's getting so big! And he's quite the character! If you're ever in Tampa let us know! Dory could use a friend!


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota launching off the dock in his first dock diving competition today.


----------



## Panama Rob

Kalhayd said:


> He's getting so big! And he's quite the character! If you're ever in Tampa let us know! Dory could use a friend!


That would be awesome. We are scheduled to be down in two weeks but we will be competing all three days in Lakeland at Barn Hunt.


----------



## Kalhayd

Panama Rob said:


> Kalhayd said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's getting so big! And he's quite the character! If you're ever in Tampa let us know! Dory could use a friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be awesome. We are scheduled to be down in two weeks but we will be competing all three days in Lakeland at Barn Hunt.
Click to expand...

That's so fun! Dory knows nothing about any of that stuff. She can only hunt for food!


----------



## my4goldens

Panama Rob said:


> View attachment 680258
> 
> 
> This was Dakota as we were driving to Agility tonight. He is strapped in, in his harness. He went up and grabbed my arm and placed it where he wanted it so he could put his paw on my arm.


How cute is that ? And kind of funny, Tugg does that all the time, too.


----------



## Karen519

*Dakota*



Panama Rob said:


> Dakota launching off the dock in his first dock diving competition today.


Dakota has grown into a VERY HANDSOME BOY! Look at him dive! Wow!


----------



## Panama Rob

I have a few more photos from dock diving.


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota seemed to enjoy being a celebrity. They announced him over the P.A. System. "Next we have a seven month old puppy in his first dock diving competition. This puppy just learned to jump from the dock today. Per our rules puppies have to be at least six months old to jump. Ladies and Gentleman here is Dakota.


----------



## SandyK

Love Dakota's paw on your arm...sooo cute!!! He looks like he has a blast dock diving!!:smile2:


----------



## Panama Rob

I loved this photo with the kid pointing at Dakota. The crowd was surprisingly large although the photos don't pick up the crowd.


----------



## Panama Rob

One more photo of a flying Dakota.


----------



## Wendy427

I love these dock diving photos! Looks like Dakota loves it!


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota gets his own chair. This was him watching the other dogs jump. Sometimes he would whine and bark at them but he always alerted and watched them jump.


----------



## Panama Rob

This is Dakota on the way to the Dock Diving sleeping with his head in my lap.


----------



## B and G Mom

Wow! I just caught up with Dakota's story - what an amazing puppy!!! What a fantastic owner and best friend you are to him - perfect team it sounds like.

I look forward to his continued adventures!


----------



## Mel

Me too! All 67 pages and my eyes are going blurred now. Thanks for sharing your life with Dakota. Looking forward to more stories as Dakota becomes a even more handsome boy.


----------



## aesthetic

I love these pictures!! You and Dakota make such a lovely team


----------



## Panama Rob

Thanks so much everyone. You'd think with all the time I spend with him that his behavior would be polished but he still has rough edges. We are both a work in progress. My Agility trainer's biggest critique is that I'm too much of a nice guy. That I am not firm enough with him. That I am his buddy and not parent enough. He has several things going against him disciple wise. First, he is a golden retriever (goofy, bouncy, playful and easily distracted). Second, he is a puppy (goofy, bouncy, playful and easily distracted). Third, he is male (goofy, bouncy .....and you get the picture) and fourth, he is field bred...the field bred part does wonders for his athletic and field endeavors.....his nose is amazing....his play drive....his toy drive....his prey drive and his focus on play....sometimes it is hard to turn that off. He loves to dig, he will make toys out of inappropriate items and can be destructive with his play. I'm ok with all that. He can't break anything that can't be fixed. I'll fill in the holes in the yard. I'll sweep the shredded palm fronds up and drag the palm frond out of the house. I'll fix the piece he tore off of the gutter spout....and I'll work with him to make corrections on inappropriate behavior. He listens well but he loves his mischief and I love him for it and I expect it to happen because of all of the reasons mentioned.

The good things he brings to life are immeasurable. I always read about people going through the land shark phase. My advise I came up with is to expect it. To anticipate that hey....this little guy is going to bite and chew. Provide appropriate chew toys to get them through it and to expect to handle them as much as possible during the phase and provide constant feedback. The more you handle handle the more feedback and communication you share and that is how the dog learns....it is by being handled and getting interaction.

For us...we are constantly interacting and the bond just continues to grow stronger because of our interaction.

We were going to Barn Hunt in Lakeland next weekend but I got notified this week that the trial is full so we are going to try to go to Pensacola instead next weekend. We will practice Saturday and maybe another practice Monday. I have to travel for work next week. I'll be gone three days. It will be the first time I've spent more than a day away from him. I'm sure he will do fine. I don't want to leave him but such is life and he has to learn to adapt.


----------



## Kaja

Wow, what a great story! It makes me smile from one ear to the other!

Please keep writing, it's so much fun to read about the two of you. 
Now I don't like to wait to get my own pup!


----------



## Panama Rob

These photos are from 8/20. Dakota has filled out much more since then.


----------



## Panama Rob

I was organizing photos on my computer and ran across these from August 20.


----------



## Panama Rob

I'm traveling tonight for work. It is my first time spending the night away from Dakota. I am away three nights. I tried not to create a lot of fanfare leaving or acting like I was leaving for an extended period. I'm wondering if I'll miss him more than he will miss me. I hate being away from him.


----------



## jennretz

I know how you feel, but when you come home and he's so excited to see you; that is a wonderful feeling!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres

Panama Rob said:


> I'm traveling tonight for work. It is my first time spending the night away from Dakota. I am away three nights. I tried not to create a lot of fanfare leaving or acting like I was leaving for an extended period. I'm wondering if I'll miss him more than he will miss me. I hate being away from him.


When I went away in July, I missed my Honey like crazy. DH told me that every day about 1pm she'd start looking out the window waiting for me to come home from work (her usual routine). She was super excited when I finally came home. :smile2:


----------



## B and G Mom

Awww I'm sure he is missing you like crazy as well!!!!!


----------



## Panama Rob

I got sent home early to prepare for deployment with the hurricane. Dakota was overjoyed to see me. He is sleeping beside me now. My bags are packed...the work truck is topped off with gas. Waiting for the phone to ring to tell me where to go. Not sure how long I'll be gone this time.....that storm might double back and nail us again and maybe again after that in the Panhandle.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Glad you're home again, Rob. Hopefully, you won't have too much to do because of Matthew.


----------



## B and G Mom

Fingers crossed you fare well in the storm!


----------



## Karen519

*Rob*



Panama Rob said:


> I got sent home early to prepare for deployment with the hurricane. Dakota was overjoyed to see me. He is sleeping beside me now. My bags are packed...the work truck is topped off with gas. Waiting for the phone to ring to tell me where to go. Not sure how long I'll be gone this time.....that storm might double back and nail us again and maybe again after that in the Panhandle.


Stay safe, Rob, and I know how you miss being away from Dakota!


----------



## Panama Rob

No call out for me as of yet. I think they sent some of us that were closer. It's aggravating that I've spent $300 of my own money getting ready for a call out that might not come and I've kept the phone nearby and modified plans to be available. I'm glad that it has not been as bad as it could have been. I would rather be prepared to go and not be needed than to be needed because it was as bad as forecast.


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota got one run today. He clocked his personal best with a 24.5 second find. In so doing he snagged Best In Class and Fastest Overall Time and snagged his second Novice qualifying leg.


----------



## Panama Rob

He really impressed me today. He knew what he was doing and he showed it. I think I cost him 4 seconds just making sure I read his tell correctly. We are scheduled for two runs tomorrow and one more Sunday if I am not called out by work we should be there. Hopefully more weekend bling to come.


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota really strutted his stuff in Barn Hunt in Pensacola this weekend. He tallied....

1 New Title
3 First Place Finishes
1 Second Place Finish
3 High in Class
4 Qualifying Ribbons









I am proud of my little boy.


----------



## Kaja

Look at you guys! This is incredible! 

Congrats to Dakota (& you) !!!


----------



## jennretz

Way to go Dakota!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B and G Mom

Amazing!!!! Way to go Dakota!!!


----------



## Panama Rob

We never did get a call out. It was a pricey miss for me. I bought new boots expecting the call out and two weeks of supplies (Canned goods and powdered milk and stuff). I guess it is good to have on hand. Between the boots and supplies I spent $300. It was all worth it to be able to spend the time with Dakota at the Pensacola Barn Hunt. I was very pleasantly surprised by our showing considering the last event we NQ'd 4 times. I'm glad it is not too easy because winning wouldn't be so sweet. Here is another photo of Dakota at the event.


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota started obedience class tonight. As he ages he develops new bad behaviors. He is like an adult dog with a puppy brain and he is so excitable and he is so easily distracted. He wants to jump excitedly on the trainers. He wants to bolt out of a stay and run to play with a puppy across the course. I get uptight when he misbehaves like that but what I have to learn is that at obedience class is where those behaviors need to be exhibited so I can learn the appropriate methods for teaching him not to behave that way. I think good obedience instructors are invaluable...especially when dealing with a high strung adolescent golden.


----------



## B and G Mom

I'm sure he will do very well with obedience! He sounds just like an adolescent Golden... lol phases I remember so well!


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota is this funny spaz on the end of the leash. He bounces like his legs are pogo sticks. He sees other dogs and whines and barks and sometimes lunges. I work to break this but we get into a crowd and especially a competition type crowd and he just bubbles over and spews like a shaken up soft drink. I know people look and think, "Dude!!! Control that dog!".....but when the leash comes off and he has focus and direction he is breath taking. 

Today we had our first introduction and exposure to flyball. The teams let the green dogs run first and Dakota would stop and focus and go to school as each dog ran. The guy at the end waiving a ball and drawing the dogs over the hurdles...Dakota would lunge at his leash to go and then as the dog would scamper over the hurdles to run back to the handler...Dakota would lunge the other way and bark excitedly wanting to go. Finally they called for a volunteer to go first. Dakota lunged barking and I had my hand in the air. Someone made a comment about us being brave to lead off. One of the senior team members asked if they could take Dakota to the opposite end and asked if he would come with them. I nodded yes on both accords. They reminded me to praise him excitedly when he performed....they were testing his recall over the hurdles. 

They removed his leash and he saw me from the other end. I called him excitedly. Dakota charged down the course over the hurdles and tackled me excitedly when he got to me. We both rolling in the grass and I was yelling praise and hugging him up. They were impressed. I was asked by the senior team member, "Now we are going to find out how well you know your dog. Which way will he turn when he gets the ball? Will he turn right or left?" I kind of shrugged and answered, "I am not sure but if I have to guess, I suspect he will turn to the right." 

They set me up on the course. One of the team members waived a ball at the end to get Dakota's attention. I sent him down the course. Dakota charged full speed over the hurdles grabbed the ball on the device and turned right and charged full speed over the hurdles back to me. The team members seemed to be really impressed. Someone quipped jokingly, "You must not be spending anytime working with that dog do you?" We ran him twice more and he performed amazingly. He had one hiccup when I sent him out and he jumped the second hurdle and suddenly stopped and looked back at me as if he wasn't sure he was supposed to go....I told him to go and he turned and continued the course. One of the senior members told me to develop a special flyball command to prevent that from happening. 

I was told his agility training really showed itself in his performance. He seemed to impress everyone there and I was pleased as punch with him. The other newbees ran and then they paused the practice. At this point the team told us that they were going to move into the experienced team dogs training session. They thanked us for coming but politely asked the new prospective members to leave at this time because they did not want the new dogs and members to be a distraction when that portion of training began. Dakota and I both had a great time at the session and we go back next Sunday. I am really proud of my boy and I am looking forward to being part of the team and eventually competing. He is not eligible to compete until he is a year old.


----------



## jennretz

I always love seeing Dakota updates


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy

So glad you guys enjoyed flyball! It sounds like it was a great day!


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota is two weeks into obedience class. This is one of the best classes that I could have put us through. We did a similar puppy class through Pet Smart but the difference is night and day. I am trying to train myself to train Dakota. We train a lot together but we still have issues. This class with professional trainers is a corner turner for us. Dakota is a very high energy, incredibly smart dog. He is a challenge and a joy to train. This obedience class gives me the tools and knowledge and vision to handle Dakota in a manner that brings out the best in him and as a team...the best in us. Many kudos to Dez and Marilynn with Agility Paws in Crestview, Fl. These guys are awesome. I can't emphasize the value of a good trainer enough.


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota tallied 
1 New Title (RATO)
1 High in Class (Senior)
2 First Place
1 Second Place
3 Qualifying Legs. (2/3 of Senior)

We had a false alert under a ramp next to the wall. He went under there with enthusiasm. I don't even think there was a tube there but I think one had been there. I couldn't see under there to see the tube....I thought he might have pushed it all the way back but I called it based on enthusiasm and that was our final leg....there might have been a wild rat that had slipped in under there LOL. I was really proud of Dakota and I was proud of both of us and the way we worked as a team. One of his brown qualifying ribbons got covered by a blue ribbon and didn't make the photo. He is performing phenomenal for a nine month old puppy.


----------



## jennretz

Way to go Dakota!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Dakota*

Dakota is SO HANDSOME!! How he's grown and blossomed.
You must be SO PROUD of him! I am impressed-way to go, Dakota!!


----------



## swishywagga

Congratulations Dakota is doing so well, you must be so proud!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations to you and Dakota, he has grown into such a handsome boy.


----------



## aesthetic

Congratulations!! I can't believe he's 9 months already!


----------



## G-bear

I am so impressed with all you have accomplished with Dakota in such a short time. I can't believe he so accomplished at just 9 months! It seems like just a few weeks ago that he graduated from puppy class (and I loved that story and pictures). Thanks for the updates on your beautiful boy. You write in such a descriptive manner that I can almost see what is happening


----------



## Panama Rob

Thanks everyone for your comments. I am really proud of my boy.


Dakota and I traveled to North Georgia to compete this past weekend.

Dakota had some difficulty with his Senior trials. I would have bet the farm that he would ace the test but alas we had some dues to pay. He tried really hard...I think he got a case of nerves and forgot his fundamentals. Both times he had all elements complete and had found at least two of the four rats when he hit on rat litter tubes resulting in a Fail. We will keep trying....they had some really awesome looking rosettes and I wanted to add at least one of those to his collection but it was not to be. 

He did exceptionally well in Crazy 8's. Crazy 8's is a variation of Barn Hunt. They hide 8 rat tubes and 4 litter tubes. The dog has 2 minutes to find as many of the rats as possible and climb and tunnel. He gets the following...

Rats 10 pts each
Climb 10 pts (only one climb is counted)
Tunnel 10 pts (only one tunnel is counted)

If completed in 1:45 or less 10 pt bonus
If completed in 1:30 or less an additional 10 pt super bonus is awarded.

Failure to climb -20
Failure to tunnel -20

Incorrect rat call I think is -20
Second incorrect call = NQ

Max points is 120

Once the points are awarded you retain the points always. After accumulating 500 points a bronze title is awarded at 1,000 silver, at 1,500 gold and at 2,000 platinum. Platinum plus 1, 2, 3, etc awarded at 500 point totals after that.

Dakota got 70 points the first day and 70 the second day. The second day I got a 10 second penalty because he was not completely in the start box. You live and learn. Both days he got 5 rat tubes and tunnel and climb.

He tied for most points the first day and tied for second most points the second day. My 10 second penalty probably cost him that.

The experience was probably more valuable to us than qualifying. Dakota has to learn to control his nerves on a big stage. I think he was so excited that he forgot his fundamentals. He needs to able to relax and focus. He gets attention from serious Barn Hunters every where we go. I lot of people complimented me on him in Atlanta. I need to temper my expectations too. I am nothing without my little teammate. He hyped himself up in the blinds seeing the other dogs and listening to what was going on outside. He was hard to keep calm. When I turned him loose the first time on the Senior trial he reminded my Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer floating around haphazardly after being kissed by the female reindeer. He was hyper and extremely excited. Everyone laughed at his enthusiasm and eagerness as he kind of zoomied around the ring looking for rats.


----------



## Panama Rob

Another Dakota update. We did a competition in Melbourne, Fl this weekend. Dakota had a very good day. He passed his Senior run to Title as a Senior. He was High in Class and First Place and he completed his Senior Title. He moved up to Masters for the second run. There were several dogs with RATCH Titles in the competition. Dakota was the very last dog to run on Saturday. He found five tubes and got his climb in about 1 minute 45 seconds. He finished in First Place in large dogs, second overall and he got his first Master's leg. The judge exclaimed, "Wow!!!" when she checked his time. Several people were talking about him being just 9 months old and performing like this. He put on a real show. 

Dakota really loves the competition. He seemed a lot calmer and more composed than he was in his previous competition in Cumming, Ga. He really gives me his best effort. I think he understands that there is an urgency. I noticed him glance at several litter tubes and he knew there was no need to investigate them further. He was really good with his tunnel efforts. I'm really proud of him. He had people with very accomplished dogs coming over to me to give him praise. I've been grinning ear to ear reliving his exploits.


----------



## Panama Rob

This was Dakota with all of his bling at the end of the day.


----------



## G-bear

Congratulations Dakota. You are an amazing boy (and a very handsome one). Your dad is awfully proud of you, as he should be⭐


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations! That's a lot of "bling"-I know you're very proud of him, what a boy!


----------



## Wendy427

Congrats, Dakota!!!


----------



## Panama Rob

Here we go again. Dakota competed in four runs at Master's level this past weekend. He got two quals with his four runs. He has three of the five he needs to title as a Master. One of his failed runs was my fault. I called clear with a rat still on the course. Dakota found it a couple of seconds after my call. I had mentally cleared that corner when Dakota found a rat near it. Dakota did hit on a litter tube on a course that only had one rat on it. I think he was so eager to find that he was disappointed in only one rat on the course. For him, it is like Christmas and he can't wait to find where all the presents are hidden. On one of his quals he nailed First Place and High in Class. I'm very proud of him. He has a chance to Title as a Master this weekend with three Master Level runs scheduled and he only needs to qual in two.


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota's trophy case before last weekend.


----------



## G-bear

Impressive bling, Dakota good job!


----------



## Wendy427

Impressive is right! Congrats to you both!!


----------



## Amystelter

Awesome! Need to get creative with his case. I'm thinking his career may fill that pretty early. You'll be doubling up before he's one year old, [emoji23]-


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Dakota*



Panama Rob said:


> Here we go again. Dakota competed in four runs at Master's level this past weekend. He got two quals with his four runs. He has three of the five he needs to title as a Master. One of his failed runs was my fault. I called clear with a rat still on the course. Dakota found it a couple of seconds after my call. I had mentally cleared that corner when Dakota found a rat near it. Dakota did hit on a litter tube on a course that only had one rat on it. I think he was so eager to find that he was disappointed in only one rat on the course. For him, it is like Christmas and he can't wait to find where all the presents are hidden. On one of his quals he nailed First Place and High in Class. I'm very proud of him. He has a chance to Title as a Master this weekend with three Master Level runs scheduled and he only needs to qual in two.
> 
> View attachment 698010


Dakota: We are ALL SO PROUD OF YOU!:laugh:0


----------



## Panama Rob

I'm reporting some growing pains this week. We travelled to Pine Mountain Georgia this past weekend to compete in Barn Hunt. Dakota needed two Q's to Title as a Master. We got 0 from three tries. We competed in Crazy 8's. Dakota found four tubes the first day and tunneled and climbed. We hit a litter tube and he lost 20 points. He ended up with a 40 point total. On Sunday we did Crazy 8's again. Dakota did awesome in my eyes. He did hit a litter tube early but he found seven of the eight tubes and tunneled and climbed. We got 70 points for the seven tubes...we got 10 points for the climb. We were -20 for the one litter tube. The judge did not see him tunnel....I was kind of dumbfounded because everyone knew he tunneled but the judge missed it. I have officiated before and I can't complain because I have missed/blown calls...such is competing...so not only did we not get the 10 points for the tunnel but we were penalized -20 for failure to tunnel...the end result was a 40 point run. What I am bringing from this is that he was close to a perfect run. He had 7 tubes and a tunnel and climb with a lot of time to spare...he was close to a 140 point run. We brought very little bling home...just two C8 ribbons....yeah it was a disappointing count but I saw his potential on display. The little guy can rock it and I am thrilled with that. We are aggressive...we are there to win and I am going to push the clock a little. He has the greatest nose this side of Rudolph and we are headed for Lakeland for New Years...6 runs for him. Thank you all for following him and being part of Team Dakota.


----------



## Kalhayd

Awe! What a good boy. I have no idea what this is. Does he "hunt" for real rats? Or? How does it work? He surely seems to enjoy himself.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Well, he may not have had the most brilliant day, but he's so talented, he'll get there very soon. It looks like he's still enjoying it!


----------



## Panama Rob

Kalhayd said:


> Awe! What a good boy. I have no idea what this is. Does he "hunt" for real rats? Or? How does it work? He surely seems to enjoy himself.


Yes, he hunts for real rats. They are placed in a PVC tube. The rats are well cared for. I see you are from Tampa. We will be competing in Lakeland competing next weekend for New Years. They have a fun test on Thursday if you think you might introduce your dog to the sport. BarnHunt.com has all the info and rules. My favorite version of the sport is Crazy 8's. They hide 12 tubes. 8 of the tubes contain rats. 4 tubes have rat litter. The dog gets 10 points for each correct rat tube he finds. He gets 10 points for completing the tunnel and he gets 10 points for climbing on a bale of hay. All of this has to be done in less than 2 minutes. That makes a 100 points with all elements. The dog can get a 20 point bonus for completing all elements in 1 minutes and 45 seconds and he can get an additional 20 points for completing all elements in 1 minute and 30 seconds. Maximum points awarded is a total of 140.

Points can be deducted for calling a litter tube. -20 points for the first tube. Disqualification for the second. The dog can also get -20 for failure to tunnel and -20 for failure to climb.








This is what a rat tube looks like.

In Crazy 8's a dog Titles for every 500 points accumulated.


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota got his RATCH today. He has a Championship at 11 1/2 months. It is hard to believe he is almost a year old.


----------



## ArchersMom

That's amazing! Congratulations to you both  what an awesome ribbon too! It's practically bigger than he is.


----------



## Pilgrim123

A huge congratulations from me. To achieve such a title at Dakota's age is fantastic. To do it so soon after you were ill is even more extraordinary.


----------



## Wicky

Congrats Dakota!


----------



## GoldenDude

Panama Rob said:


> Dakota got his RATCH today. He has a Championship at 11 1/2 months. It is hard to believe he is almost a year old.
> 
> View attachment 710729


Congratulations. Had to chuckle when I saw your location. I live in CA now but I grew up in Destin, FL, many years ago. I remember Panama City for Miracle Strip Amusement Park (which I'm sure is probably long gone by now).


----------



## Wendy427

Congrats Dakota! You're looking great!


----------



## Panama Rob

GoldenDude said:


> Congratulations. Had to chuckle when I saw your location. I live in CA now but I grew up in Destin, FL, many years ago. I remember Panama City for Miracle Strip Amusement Park (which I'm sure is probably long gone by now).


I spent a lot of time growing up at both Petticoat Junction and Miracle Strip. They have kinda sorta brought back the Miracle Strip at Pier Park. At least the spirit of Miracle Strip is alive there.


----------



## Panama Rob

Funny story here. Immediately after that photo he jumped down and started running dragging the ribbon between his feet. Lol


----------



## wdadswell

Congrats!! That's awesome! I hope, you were able to salvage the ribbon. Did Dakota get to keep, the stuffed mouse?


----------



## LynnC

Congratulations. I must admit I know nothing about that event but I'm sure you and Dakota had to put in much hard work to achieve this win  . Always love seeing Dakota's pictures and hearing his stories.


----------



## Kalhayd

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Panama Rob

I just gave an update on this thread in the General Forum section. If you guys want an update on Dakota check there


----------

